# OLYMPIC XC thread 1



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Hello - who else is up and ready?!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

My tv has just broken ... so no XC for me


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I'm up and ready 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Can't wait!! Just been watching the gymnastics to pass some time, you have a nice time in Oxfordshire?


----------



## Ottinmeg (11 August 2008)

i am


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

Me... just going to make some toast.

Watch online?


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Mee 
	
	
		
		
	


	




ISH_Lover, watch it online?


----------



## clairel (11 August 2008)

I am! I am! woo hoo so excited


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

I'm here - I can't believe I was up watching the dressage last night, got up at 8 this morning and haven't slept at all since


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

I am up but my TV is playing up so I may have to watch it all with no sound on the computer- Damned BBC channels aren't working for me for some reason.


----------



## avthechav (11 August 2008)

am i being stupid?im staring at the bejing cartoon thingy- will it be on soon?


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

im up! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 just off for loo break


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

It  keeps freezing the puter 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I just keeps untuning and going berserk


----------



## sarahrees (11 August 2008)

im here


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

MAD Sunflower!  I have just had an hour's sleep and am now armed with biscuits, crisps, coffee and nuts and LOTS of cigarettes!


----------



## weevil (11 August 2008)

I can't believe I was up at 7 this morning, haven't slept since and have to work tomorrow


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Oo quite a lot of people in here tonight, going to be hard to keep up I think!


----------



## Skhosu (11 August 2008)

here, anyone have the onlin elink?


----------



## muffinino (11 August 2008)

Ready and waiting!


----------



## Penguinboots (11 August 2008)

I'm here!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

i have a 2 day event!! gah why did i stay up?


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Online Link


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
here, anyone have the onlin elink? 

[/ QUOTE ]


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/live_action/default.stm?lmpid=b00cq5x3&amp;sid=7534972


----------



## avthechav (11 August 2008)

Oh right- Claire is on now- all is well!!


----------



## myhorsefred (11 August 2008)

I am up, but only to press the record button when the xc starts.  Will watch a few, then go to bed.  sooo tired.  very young daughter had me up loads of times in the night, so have to sleep tonight.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

breathing or the wind?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

BF thinks I'm a nutter staying up again, but I'm not working til Wed so making the most of Olympic coverage until then


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Is it on BBCi or just normal BBC1 ? 
I can't find it on BBCi 
	
	
		
		
	


	





ps TV is playing ball for 5 mins


----------



## MizElz (11 August 2008)

I'm here!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 And am chuffed to bits coz I've just managed to get my obstinate Digi box to work


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

normal bbc1


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Im here, just watching the end of a film.
I had a couple of hours kip this afternoon and was planning a nap before the XC, but ended up staying on here! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Don't have a thing to do tomorrow except ride pony at some point so will sleep all day, and e ready for the SJ!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

I'm here, just got up after falling asleep at 8pm. Just off to make a cup of tea before it starts.

We missed you last night Weezy.


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

Im here but cannot see anything yet?


----------



## MizElz (11 August 2008)

It's on BBC 1 and interactive - channel 301


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

I completely agree with Ian regarding Kristina's horse. It has become my favourite of the competition.


----------



## sarahrees (11 August 2008)

which covereage are people watching
the live or with claie


----------



## atot (11 August 2008)

I'm up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

ah gotchar


----------



## Equus Leather (11 August 2008)

http://results.beijing2008.cn/WRM/ENG/INF/EQ/C51CE/EQX003301.shtml#EQX003301

Drawn order for XC. Starts their time 8am our time 1am...BUT I'm sure I just saw a clip of Mary ging cross country....it hasn't already been has it??


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Evening All! 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Really looking forward to this!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

live hasnt started yet


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Am with you Huggy


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Yeah, it has started.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

and so can lucinda on brit!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I completely agree with Ian regarding Kristina's horse. It has become my favourite of the competition. 

[/ QUOTE ]

And it's called Henry, so it must be a good one!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

This is going to be a nailbiter I feel


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Gearing to go!

    Just had some Weetabix and am snuggling up with a cup of hot Miwadi orange in front of the 'puter.

    GO IRELAND GO IRELAND


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Bugger thought I would risk getting a cuppa, was bloody pushing it wasn't I??!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

STARTING ON INTERACTIVE NOW!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

yes another ireland supporter!!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

oh no your having a laugh. my tv has gone all jumpy..


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## sarahrees (11 August 2008)

here we go


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

are you watching bbc1 or bbci?!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Minute and a half!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Am with you Huggy 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


Let's just hope that we haven't jinxed them! 
	
	
		
		
	


	










Mark Todd ready to go with Gandalf.


----------



## sarahrees (11 August 2008)

bbci


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

bbci is a lot better! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





go mark


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ]

And it's called Henry, so it must be a good one!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]







Too true.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Bugger thought I would risk getting a cuppa, was bloody pushing it wasn't I??! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've just burnt my fingers trying to get the teabag out quick!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

What saddle do we reckon Toddy is riding in ?


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Were away!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Woo, go Toddy!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

He has just set off on BBCi, is the other BBC channels ahead?


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Gandalf does not look "full of running" to me


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 
IM SO EXCITED!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

what did he say about the new xc?


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

evening all or should that be good morning?


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Jumped the first two well. The horse has a nice shape. Really uses his body and does just enough!


Well done Mark through the water!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Hey jules.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

perfect!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Why the random stones on the ground?!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

Is it just me or is Scotty really quiet? Struggling to hear him...


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

That rockery fence looks tiny, or is that just me?


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Ground looks to be riding quite well at the moment.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

ohh that was close!


----------



## atot (11 August 2008)

mine isn't even on to the xc yet, still showing starting list. I'm watching BBC1, anyone else at the same stage as me?? confuuuused.


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

Ahhh relish this moment guys, soooo good to see toddy riding again after all these years, he is better than ever, just AWESOME


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Gandalf has woken up now!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

HI jules


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

He is, I can't here him very well either..


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

toddy seems to be pushing rather hard?


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

M_H_B I watched the course video on youtube and a few looked quite small although I am sure it is very different up close!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Noooo, we don't care about Kyle Carter, get back to Toddy.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

Looks a bit cooler there now luckily.


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

Second rider setting out in a very un cofident manner


----------



## PapaFrita (11 August 2008)

OMGG!! the commentating here has sunk to a NEW low!! They've just said the rider has to be careful not to knock any fences down


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

im too excited to type much this evening luckily i can touch type but eeeee is neone else as excited as me?! i tried to have a nap but i couldnt
CHRIIIIST that ditch  is huuge


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
toddy seems to be pushing rather hard? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Could be because the time is so tight and they can't afford to dawdle


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Marks riding so nicely 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Waiting for the big corner *gulp*


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

PMSL!!!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

LMAO PF!!!!!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Very well ridden! (Toddy)


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

LOL PF, oh dear!!


Well done Mark!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Well they do. Tomorrow.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Crikey - I'd have been ill at the great wall fence!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
OMGG!! the commentating here has sunk to a NEW low!! They've just said the rider has to be careful not to knock any fences down 
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]

haha i missed that!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
OMGG!! the commentating here has sunk to a NEW low!! They've just said the rider has to be careful not to knock any fences down 
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]

APMSL!!!! That's the best one yet!!!


----------



## atot (11 August 2008)

GRRRR so confused. why is everyone else already watching it??? BBC1 is still on starting list right?


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

LMAO PF!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

KC's horse really starting to run now.


----------



## sammule (11 August 2008)

here we go


----------



## Flibble (11 August 2008)

me just


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Lost a boot?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Kyle Carter is looking very quick


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Lost a boot.


----------



## EventingMad (11 August 2008)

Hehe armed with great big mug of coffee and comfort food!
Can't wait!  
Come on GB!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

wow thats wide!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

You need to be on BBCi for the live coverage


----------



## avthechav (11 August 2008)

truffles press your red button if you have one!!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

gandalf looked like he just lost something in the water then maybe an overreach boot or gallop boot?


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Did something fall off Gandalf then? A boot or something or was it a peice of mud flicked up?


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Toddy is making this look quite easy TBH.


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
GRRRR so confused. why is everyone else already watching it??? BBC1 is still on starting list right? 

[/ QUOTE ]
truffles, turn over to bbci


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
OMGG!! the commentating here has sunk to a NEW low!! They've just said the rider has to be careful not to knock any fences down 
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]

oh my godddd !!!! PMSL !!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I do like Peter Thomsen's horse


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

YOu need to put it on interactive for live, if you've got freeview try channel 301 (it's 701 on my box though!)


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

German horse is soaked already!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Is this the chesnut that was horrid in the dressage?


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

I am sure it was a boot.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

yey a horse without a martingale!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

I've always wanted to gallop round a golf course, they always look so perfect!


----------



## atot (11 August 2008)

AHHHH thank you, but where is that????


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

suprise kyle carters horse doesnt look wet already considering the amount of sweat dripping off the rider in the dressage yesterday!


----------



## PapaFrita (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
OMGG!! the commentating here has sunk to a NEW low!! They've just said the rider has to be careful not to knock any fences down 
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]

haha i missed that! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Because you're not listening to 2 f*ckwits in Spanish. They've also said the fastest time wins...
I can feel a really angry email coming on...


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

I think it could've been MHB


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Yes - it's the german who did a most un-german dressage test


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

guys - 7 pages and only 3 have gone


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

God the time is impossible surely!


----------



## Apalacia01 (11 August 2008)

COME ON NBC!!! Load !!!! I want my broadband back !!!!!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Can I join in 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Just got up 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Over the time for Mark Todd, horse is tiring.


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
AHHHH thank you, but where is that???? 

[/ QUOTE ]

press your red button


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
yey a horse without a martingale! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

i never rider my nags in a martingale, wheni worked at bill levetts he said that he doesnt ride xc because they could get tangled up should they fall and tbh i dotn think they do that much

blimey a long route...


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

a minute over!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

That is a pretty difficult time with such long gallops and undulating ground, as it gets warmer I think the horses are going to lose steam


----------



## sarahrees (11 August 2008)

bad time


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

toddy taking the long route 
	
	
		
		
	


	





1 minute over time


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

What a good round, bar the time faults, to start the comp off with!


----------



## atot (11 August 2008)

thank yoooouuu got it!!!!!!!!


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

OH wow WELL DONE toddy!!!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Wow..time is gonna be tough! 1 minute over!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

a black one!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes - it's the german who did a most un-german dressage test 

[/ QUOTE ]


Snigger, thought so.


Here is Vittoria!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Oh I love Rock Model


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

rock model - this horse will tell us whether the time is attainable!! lol


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Fingers crossed Vittoria has a great round!! She was robbed in the dressage


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Shite - this time is going to make people push VERY hard - all eyes on Amy!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

I love this horse.


----------



## avthechav (11 August 2008)

what jump number is that horrific corner ditchy thing?


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

She is going very fast.


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

OMG, todd looked like he was going so fast...


Go bugg and vittoria !!


----------



## myhorsefred (11 August 2008)

does the going look slippy to you lot, or is it just me?


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

the time!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

ooo THIS horse is lurvely! excuse me if I am incoherant!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Kyle's horse looks shattered!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

The bay didn't look really slow, the time is VERY tight!!!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

wow that is tight!

45 secs over


----------



## sarahrees (11 August 2008)

what with the random stones and flower pots ??


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

dont like the rock things i would be worried my horse would nearly tread on one!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Good time for KC


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Shite - this time is going to make people push VERY hard - all eyes on Amy! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I just really hope the less-experienced individual riders don't try to push too hard


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Well done. Looks like the jumping is soft but the time is going to be the hardest thing.


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

BOOO!!!!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

It's mine Coffee_Bean, keep your eyes off!!!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Whens Amy going?


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

BITCH ON THE COURSE

eta


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

AT - wobble wobble


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

god amy, ride the 1st fence


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Booooooooo Amy, Boooooooo


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Oh look, fat cow is on the course.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

LOL scratch that


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Amy tryon... how many people hate this woman then 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

ooo mrs frying pan's on course!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

The speed she jumped that.


----------



## PapaFrita (11 August 2008)

Dammit, you lot are about a minute ahead of me!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Taking risks already


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Where is Vittoria going? Glad she had her head on about where to go!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

ohh vittoria's having a tough time


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

AT is bloody going for it
suprised to see rock model do a long route but cant blame her!


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

ouch, poor vito=toria  and bug is looking a tad tired


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Coffee, asking how many peolpe like her may be better, we won't be here all night listing everyone!


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh look, fat cow is on the course. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Was jus about to say the same..


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

What an honest horse for Amy..


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
ohh vittoria's having a tough time 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think Scotty read this!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Ooooh, held my breath for the horse over the skinny.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I wish Amy would take some tips from Vittoria and consider the horse


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

YESS SHES OUT!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)




----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!


----------



## sarahrees (11 August 2008)

off


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

SHES OUT! saw that coming


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

amy is missing at EVERY fence!! no rhyhym there at all


----------



## Penguinboots (11 August 2008)

YESSSS!


----------



## atot (11 August 2008)

AMY'S GONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

HONEST HORSE ................... ditch her 
	
	
		
		
	


	





out for glory again ETA 


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

HAHAHAHA Classic!!! sorry


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

WOOO!!!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Yay!


----------



## weevil (11 August 2008)

I think that's what is known as karma


----------



## PapaFrita (11 August 2008)

I think she might actually have lost a bit of weight.
She's still a horse-murdering bee-atch though


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

oh dear


----------



## BuzzLightyear (11 August 2008)

whoops!


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

and there we go


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Hhahha!!!!! She got her comeuppance!!!!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)




----------



## LizzieJ (11 August 2008)

oh dear!!!!!!   
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Poggio looks ok


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

at AT

WOOOHOO common Clayton!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Go Clayton!!!


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

Yay AT is out!


----------



## sarahrees (11 August 2008)

go clayton


----------



## Skhosu (11 August 2008)

serves her bloody well right for apalling riding


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

and she is OUT! AT going far too fast, totally out of control and has payed price, as far as i can see!


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (11 August 2008)

Oh dear at just gone splat!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Here is Clayton.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

ITS KARMA


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

WHAT A TIME TO LOSE MY INTERNET!!!!!!!!!!

STUPID woman, that is all I can say.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

how did he get the jumping penalties?


----------



## missshell (11 August 2008)

Amy Tyron deserved to go splat


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

gooo clayton


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

def out of control her ride at the brush to arrow skinny showed that she wasnt doing a lot (though i can say it must have been hard..)


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
and she is OUT! AT going far too fast, totally out of control and has payed price, as far as i can see! 

[/ QUOTE ]

At least it wasn't her horse this time!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

aahh there


----------



## WeeBrown (11 August 2008)

I'm surprised she stayed on so long - what awful riding. Glad horse looks o.k


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

i missed it, what happend to vittoria?


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

AT was riding horrendously - as if she was doing intro!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

i'm confused, they said peter was home and then showed the end of his round.....


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

I do love the reactions 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Fab.


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 August 2008)

im glad shes off!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

HAHA ive put BBC 1 on too so I can watch her fall again


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

No problem for Clayton because he knows how to ride XC


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
AT was riding horrendously - as if she was doing intro! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

agreed! possibly even unaffilliated


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

vittoria  45 secs over...

that time is IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Not a bad time for Vittoria considering she played so safe


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

well done Vittoria... beautiful round and seemed sensibly judged


----------



## mizzhonesty (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
WHAT A TIME TO LOSE MY INTERNET!!!!!!!!!!

STUPID woman, that is all I can say. 

[/ QUOTE ] ive managed to completely miss AT's fall as well?!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Vittoria is over as well, even though she started fast she settled down. Gosh, NON are looking to come close to get this time.


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Time is definatly going to be hard to get...


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

oh well done V !!!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Goooo Austin


----------



## missshell (11 August 2008)

Im glad Poggio is ok


----------



## LizzieJ (11 August 2008)

Rock Model still looks full of running,

Hope Austin has a good round


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

GO IRELAND


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
AT was riding horrendously - as if she was doing intro! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

agreed! possibly even unaffiliated 

[/ QUOTE ]


That is offensive to Unaffiliated riders.


----------



## Skhosu (11 August 2008)

go ireland


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

The time is impossible to get riding safely, end of.


----------



## clairel (11 August 2008)

Go Austin and Hobby


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

PMSL, it truly is a golf course isn't it? Look, there is a green and all!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

PUT BBC1 ON AND WATCH THE SHE/HEE FALL OF AGAIN 

MWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

clayton's slow


----------



## Penguinboots (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
HAHA ive put BBC 1 on too so I can watch her fall again 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Me too!!


----------



## sarahrees (11 August 2008)

lol


----------



## missshell (11 August 2008)

Can't see anyone making the time


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

that was really nicely ridden


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Wow, they are getting through the riders quite fast....

Why were the rocks removed?


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

let's just hope everyone else rides safely...


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
vittoria  45 secs over...

that time is IMPOSSIBLE 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know they wanted the XC to be influential but setting an optimum time that is (seemingly) impossible, even for the top riders seems a little odd.


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Can't see anyone making the time 

[/ QUOTE ]

Neither can I!
If anyone does I think it will only be one person.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
AT was riding horrendously - as if she was doing intro! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

agreed! possibly even unaffiliated 

[/ QUOTE ]


That is offensive to Unaffiliated riders. 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

its offensive to intro riders aswell

... sorry anyone ive offended


----------



## clairel (11 August 2008)

Argh! Show us Austin


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

ben along time looks a bit tired to me, not jumping as clean as he was to start with :S


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

AT is just offensive....end of!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

A good shot of that corner, doesn't look to be that scary from what we have seen.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I'd certainly have walked the course as many times as possible - it looks tricky


----------



## PapaFrita (11 August 2008)

How is the rider/country order organised? I'm guessing there the country order is drawn, but can the participating nations decide which order the riders go in ?


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
PUT BBC1 ON AND WATCH THE SHE/HEE FALL OF AGAIN 

MWHAHAHAHAHA 

[/ QUOTE ]

i cant bear to change off interactive for fear of missing some action! r they showing slowmo replays?


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

I actually hope that no one gets inside the time.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
its offensive to intro riders aswell

... sorry anyone ive offended 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Me! Now please leave............. 
	
	
		
		
	


	
















(Just incase you didn't twig from my over use of smilies, I am joking, stop worringly about offending people!)


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Same as dressage order PF


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (11 August 2008)

Just seen the fall ! 
	
	
		
		
	


	













My god that women has a big ass


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Ohhh, Daisy Dick is next to start


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

i think the editor is going to disappoint us with the british/irish riders....


----------



## LizzieJ (11 August 2008)

I agree Sunflower, Mike E-S isn't expecting even one within the time - seems a bit odd to me


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AT was riding horrendously - as if she was doing intro!  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



agreed! possibly even unaffiliated 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




That is offensive to Unaffiliated riders.   


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



its offensive to intro riders aswell

... sorry anyone ive offended 

sorry if i offended anyone as well


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

This time is going to create carnage to the dressage scores.


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Clayton


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Start Order for anyone interested


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Ben doesn't look too full of running now.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

neone else rekon that ben jumps with his head up a little too much? worrying


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Nice round from Clayton.


----------



## sarahrees (11 August 2008)

GGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!
DAISY


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Go on daisy!!!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Wooo common Daisy!!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

not a bad time for clayton considering.

Go DAISY!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Go Daisy!!!!!! Go Springy!!!!! Wooooooo


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

come on then Daisy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 *holds breath*


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Whoa he was on of the fastest I think, and he looked to be going slow.

GO DAISY!!!!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Ohhhh, come on Daisy!


----------



## eventingdiva (11 August 2008)

I am SO pleased AT came off!!!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
PUT BBC1 ON AND WATCH THE SHE/HEE FALL OF AGAIN 

MWHAHAHAHAHA 

[/ QUOTE ]

i cant bear to change off interactive for fear of missing some action! r they showing slowmo replays? 

[/ QUOTE ]

They did ... AND  i cackled at it


----------



## Penguinboots (11 August 2008)

Go daisy!


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Come on Daisy


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Spring along as such a nice jump, really tucks up his front.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Daisy looks supremely focused!


----------



## Patches (11 August 2008)

I'm so excited!!!!

Not been to sleep yet. Got to take Ashley (my son) to work at 5.30am and Hannah has a riding lesson at 7.15am.

When shall I sleep?


----------



## mizzhonesty (11 August 2008)

im guessing between looking at here and bbc online, online is behind tv?!


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

daisy like clockwork!!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

that was very nice


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Well done through the water.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

perfect line through the houses in the water


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

You just don't Patches LOL!


----------



## missshell (11 August 2008)

Go Daisy!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

do i switch t BBC1 or not?!


----------



## moocow (11 August 2008)

why wont they show austin????


----------



## Skhosu (11 August 2008)

going well


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

daisy is just going SO beautifully!!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Lovely over the brushes from Daisy too


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

A horse so aptly named! He's got a lovely backside!!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

bbc1 is delayed so i wouldn't jules


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Amy's horse looks lame as a dog


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

HAH!! lol she deserved that fall 
	
	
		
		
	


	





*toddy would have sat it


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

LOL Poggio looks quite pleased with himself!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

SLOW MOOOOOOO

thankgod for those new rules


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Back to daisy please!


----------



## LizzieJ (11 August 2008)

Scotty is being a bit too nice about AT


----------



## missshell (11 August 2008)

Yes it does


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

I wanted to see more of Austin


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Yes another slow motion of AT 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Haha.
Daisy and Spring are looking fab!!!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Amys horse looked real stiff behind!

Well done Austin


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

i also thought poggio looked very lame


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

cheers tri konj, im too excited to change! and glad i just saw amy fall off again not that she had much of a change (though she could have seen a stride that wasnt a mile away haha) BTW she was in a hackamore did i see? (may be the midnight oils decieving me)
hobby de mee loks happy ahh


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Scotty is being a bit too nice about AT 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

He would have to be, BBC would tell him off if he said she deserved it!!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

who's OH liked this horse?


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

I missed the shot of Amy's horse.


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

I like how they have those beeping things when they are counting down the xc !!


----------



## eventingdiva (11 August 2008)

What are you guys watching on? I havent seen any of daisy?!


----------



## moocow (11 August 2008)

Home safe in 9.25 - good man austin!!!!!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

isnt it funny how all the horses look so different from their dressage - i love that about eventing


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

woop! ireland need clears


----------



## sarahrees (11 August 2008)

time not too bad


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

good  commentator "im not going to say too much ill let u make ur own opinion at home" 
what.


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Yes, please no commentators curse!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

She had no control hardly coming into the last.


----------



## missshell (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
isnt it funny how all the horses look so different from their dressage - i love that about eventing 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I was thinking that earlier!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Can you imagine the releif when they get home? Must be an amazing feeling


----------



## LizzieJ (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
    Quote:
    Scotty is being a bit too nice about AT



He would have to be, BBC would tell him off if he said she deserved it!!  

[/ QUOTE ] 


He doesn't have to say how great she is though, could've said nothing 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The swedish girl looked to have a good round


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
isnt it funny how all the horses look so different from their dressage - i love that about eventing 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

We said the same when watching the dressage- you just couldn't imagine them out on the xc course, but they look really at home once they are out there!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

First lesser nation - this will be interesting.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

I love that mist tent thing at the end. Good idea


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

lovely horse


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

The music from "International Velet" is stuck in my head! (When she goes XC!)


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
isnt it funny how all the horses look so different from their dressage - i love that about eventing 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I was thinking that earlier! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, some of them have their heads a lot lower than they did in the dressage


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Wheres Daisy??


----------



## myhorsefred (11 August 2008)

If everyone has time faults, will they adjust the time allowed? (and then rework the penalties)


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes, some of them have their heads a lot lower than they did in the dressage  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

And they are leaving the ground fewer times!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

COME ON DAISY!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Here she is 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 looking very quick indeed, fingers crossed keep it up!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Cummon Daisy


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Wooo C'mon Daisy!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

SO LUCKY over those brushes!!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

OMFG, nearly bit my tongue!


----------



## sarahrees (11 August 2008)

omg


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

what an honest pony.


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Do NOT give us a heart attack like that


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

OOOHHH!!! My stomach is on he ceiling!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

wow i held my breath for her! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





good horsey and clever rider!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

I almost weed my pants!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

oh my gosh i think i nearly just produced a kitten!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Not a bad time for Daisy!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Well done Daisy!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

I think my heart skipped a beat!!!!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Well ridden Daisy, So glad they are clear and back safely!


----------



## missshell (11 August 2008)

Excellent well done!!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Woooo Hooooo - good job Daisy


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I almost weed my pants! 

[/ QUOTE ]
that made me lol


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

my heart stopped!


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

Well done Daisy!!!!


----------



## Skhosu (11 August 2008)

well done daisy to keep him on track!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
my heart stopped! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Welcome back


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

I need a wee 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 *damn not being able to pause BBCi!*


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Is WFP the next to go for britain? When?


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I almost weed my pants! 

[/ QUOTE ]
that made me lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Believe me, after 2 big babies it was a distinct possibility!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

thanks!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

I am curious, if they decide to change the time how will that affect the ones who have already been?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Aw - I hope Igor does well


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

Quick question: How are you lot managing to watch and type and the same time?  I'm too scared of missing anything!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

He looks very russian


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Thank God there's a good gap between the Brits - I'll need it for my heart rate to return to normal if that was anythig to go by


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I need a wee 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 *damn not being able to pause BBCi!* 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same.. *crosses legs*


----------



## missshell (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I almost weed my pants! 

[/ QUOTE ]
that made me lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Believe me, after 2 big babies it was a distinct possibility! 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL!!!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

thats a very odd stud guard


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

EEEEEEEEK at the guy who has just started, he doesn't look overly safe so far


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

what was daisy's time??


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

is neone else remembering these horses from the dressage? im feeling the midnight oils are lessering (is that a word?)my memory!


----------



## sarahrees (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Is WFP the next to go for britain? When? 

[/ QUOTE ]
2.14 our time


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
You need to be on BBCi for the live coverage 

[/ QUOTE ]

RTE website also has live coverage


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

17.2 time penalties - 8.40something


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (11 August 2008)

Just watching on bbc1 , Austins Hobby du mee, looked so good finishing , Not looking tired at all .


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

W F-P at 2:06 our time


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Quick question: How are you lot managing to watch and type and the same time?  I'm too scared of missing anything! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Quickly turning my eyes from screen to screen, making me very dizzy!


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Fantastic - trots off to get a cup of coffee!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

hey its named after me! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





go Karla!


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Could a rider do it in SS if they so wished?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Thats nice - the starter says 'Good Luck' to each rider I think


----------



## muffinino (11 August 2008)

I love this Polish guy, he's making it look very smooth and easy, like he's just schooling round.
Nice to see a big pat for the horse from the Brazilian.


----------



## myhorsefred (11 August 2008)

how mucch grease????


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
17.2 time penalties - 8.40something 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ahh, thank you!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 only slightly better than the others tho


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Quick question: How are you lot managing to watch and type and the same time?  I'm too scared of missing anything! 

[/ QUOTE ]

...god bless my parents thinking i had a "musical talen" and sending me to provate school where ICT included touch typing! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 my peers at 6th form at a comprehensive school thought i was amazing for being able to watch the lecture and type haha 
	
	
		
		
	


	




comes in useful sometimes!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

jules, I remember them when I see their score, and the rider's faces. And of course I'll remember the black ones! LOL


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

they say good luck to us in eventing ireland 
	
	
		
		
	


	





do they not say it to you lot?


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Fab, I need food, might have to go and get brekkie before WFP, my body is confused!!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Clayton was slightly quicker than her.


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

20 pens for Igor, shame


----------



## missshell (11 August 2008)

I feel dizzy going screen to screen


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Quick question: How are you lot managing to watch and type and the same time?  I'm too scared of missing anything! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Quickly turning my eyes from screen to screen, making me very dizzy! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ooooh don't make yourself sick!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

haha tri konj u do like the black horsies dont u!! 
ooer 20 penalties 
come on get a move on ull get more time if ur not careful!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Oh poor Igor


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhh see the unsafe Russian is already having probs.


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

God darn it, my internet keeps going down.


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Poor Igor - Weevil - do you remember the song that went 'I'm Igor, I'm eager, I'm very very evil' or words ot that effect? I keep singing it


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Quick question: How are you lot managing to watch and type and the same time?  I'm too scared of missing anything! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Quickly turning my eyes from screen to screen, making me very dizzy! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ooooh don't make yourself sick!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I am trying my best not to, cannot afford to miss anything by running to the toilet!!!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Well done man with unpronounceable name!


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

agree - the polish round was nice to watch, and rider looks thrilled to finish


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

ohhh that polish man was SPECKTACLE MAN!! haha


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

Bless pavel


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Actually, course isn't causing as many problems as I think people thought (apart from the time obviously).


----------



## weevil (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Poor Igor - Weevil - do you remember the song that went 'I'm Igor, I'm eager, I'm very very evil' or words ot that effect? I keep singing it 

[/ QUOTE ]
No, it must be another figment of your imagination...


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

I hadn't even thought how I am going to manage toilet breaks  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Was impressed with the polish rider - thought he looked very polished


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

go KARLA


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Boom Boom ISZ!!!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

I made the TV work !!! 

yahooooooooooooo


----------



## Gucci_b (11 August 2008)

Hi 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Brill x country so far...


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I hadn't even thought how I am going to manage toilet breaks  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Was impressed with the polish rider - thought he looked very polished  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

I'm watching on a laptop, and it will come with me on toilet breaks


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

I'm not - it's from the Frankenstein school play at Middle school


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

Sorry


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

2nd riders are away!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I hadn't even thought how I am going to manage toilet breaks  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Was impressed with the polish rider - thought he looked very polished  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Find a cup, fill it up and empty it out the window.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I thought we'd see more probs too MyLadyTara - glad we've had nothing serious though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Glad AT was the first to hit the deck too!!!


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 August 2008)

oh god i need a wee so bad


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Crumbs Helene's horse is rather up for this!


----------



## Puppy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I think that's what is known as karma 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Now those are my words you are quoting 
	
	
		
		
	


	













I am here, with Weevil, puppies and rose wine 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (following fish and chips 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) So long as we can stay awake, this should be an awesome night!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

i think AT's fall was a heavenly gift sent from her poor horse.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

helaans horse looks so happy bless it


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Lauren, you will have to risk it and go!! Or take a look at my suggestion for icestationzebra


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm watching on a laptop, and it will come with me on toilet breaks  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Hope you haven't got a webcam RF


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Igor fell of


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

why was igor eliminated?


----------



## muffinino (11 August 2008)

Igor's out! What happened?


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Poor Igor was elim - I am glad, he didn't look safe!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

where?


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

I am confused why was Igor eliminated?


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

right im gonna go to the loo now, cant actually hold it any longer!


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I hadn't even thought how I am going to manage toilet breaks  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Was impressed with the polish rider - thought he looked very polished  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Find a cup, fill it up and empty it out the window. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Not accurate enough for a cup JF - might need to find bucket!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

jaest - I would think refusals.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

Where did Igor fall?


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

He didn't jump the fence?


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

CZE had a run out there.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

retire... retire... retire...


----------



## Gucci_b (11 August 2008)

O, what happend there with the flags!!


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 August 2008)

i bet i miss something!!!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

gurr at the editor, show us Igor!


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Ooops someone jumped outside the flag.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
right im gonna go to the loo now, cant actually hold it any longer! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Just don't be too long or you might miss WFP


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Thanks Weezy.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Well done Helene!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

More eliminations ....


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Oh that horse looks a handful, glad she managed to keep him within the flags there at the corner.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

another eliminated


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

CZE eliminated aswell!?


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

fastest


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

See it is showing up the weaker nations, there are SO many accuracy tests.


----------



## missshell (11 August 2008)

Eh?? The directors crap!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

I think Sophie has jinxed it by saying it is not causing problems!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Amazing time for Flarup!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Im back.
Dammit, reading this I see there has been some eliminations while Ive been on the loo, grr!


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

danish grey is gorgoues ' silver ray' would like to take that horse home. and fasted so far


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Right, what can Frank do!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

Gorgeous Mr Medicott


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

love this horse interesting to c how it goes xc i hope hes ready for this test


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Oooo... Frank O now.


----------



## BuzzLightyear (11 August 2008)

pretty pony on course


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Go Frank!


----------



## muffinino (11 August 2008)

Was the Czech eliminated or did he retire? I hope the latter, would have been sensible on his part.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

wonder if scotty has learnt how to pronounce the names? hes doing very well saying them - better than some


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I think Sophie has jinxed it by saying it is not causing problems! 

[/ QUOTE ]
I did touch wood when I said it, honest!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Elim muffinino.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Im back.
Dammit, reading this I see there has been some eliminations while Ive been on the loo, grr! 

[/ QUOTE ]

don't worry, the director hasn't shown them to us...


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

I do hope he did the horse did not seem too happy.


----------



## missshell (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Was the Czech eliminated or did he retire? I hope the latter, would have been sensible on his part. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agreed the horse looked tired


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Cor it was worth getting up just to see what happened to AT, made my day


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
wonder if scotty has learnt how to pronounce the names? hes doing very well saying them - better than some 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Better than me, I have pet names for most of them LOL!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Not long until WFP now


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

5 more 'til WFP!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

beautifully ridden thru the spread to arrow skinny, so soft in his hands good ol frankie


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

He is looking very quick, full of running.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

lol weezy!  do you think there is any benifit on wearing those air strips on the horse's nose?


----------



## muffinino (11 August 2008)

Thanks, shame.
The German is going very nicely. Horse a bit keen!


----------



## Penguinboots (11 August 2008)

LOVE this German horse!


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Not good, computer keeps on freezing!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

LOL @ scotty saying 'very narrow fish' bet you'd nebver thought you'd hear him say that!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Helene had a run out!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Another refusal!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Oh Helene 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  She has ridden him SO well.


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Shame


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Oh no! Poor Heelan!


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

EEEeekkk...


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Helan had a refusal at the brush.


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

I can't keep up with you lot tonight


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Wonder where else she had a problem - oh I HATE only seeing bits and pieces


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

im hungry gna bung a pizza in t oven


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

It is the horse with the pretty tail and nothing much else...


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

Here's the horse with the Chavvy tail! LOL


----------



## eventingdiva (11 August 2008)

Is there time to make a cup of tea before wfp?! x


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (11 August 2008)

and another earlier (hello by the way! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

what we need is personal camera men - one for each rider that follows them around the xc


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
It is the horse with the pretty tail and nothing much else... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Shiny boots though..............


----------



## muffinino (11 August 2008)

Camera work is making me a bit queezy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Ooooh, the horse with the chav tail!


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

Poor Heelan, looked like a lovely, well-ridden round.


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Franks horse is looking tired.


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Wonder where else she had a problem - oh I HATE only seeing bits and pieces 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Which is why I realllly hate having more than one out on course, shame they can't have one out at a time.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Dissapointed with the coverage. Have missed loads of the action


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

This horse is jumping and running soooooooooo well - Frank has been working on fitness!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
It is the horse with the pretty tail and nothing much else... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Shiny boots though.............. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


Snigger.


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

I'm still here, how to you get time to comment on here, I'm too busy watching!!


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (11 August 2008)

chav tail???


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

mr medicott is getting lazy over the fences


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
It is the horse with the pretty tail and nothing much else... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Shiny boots though.............. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

You are obsessed!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

lol it takes a real woman to multi task


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

ooer pizza went off on the 5th...hope ill survive! fingers smell a bit funky from putting it in t'oven but its only a margarreta (sp!) ill b okk...!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Franks horse is looking tired. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would have said he was still full of energy, maybe not as enthusiastic but not looking exactly tired.


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
It is the horse with the pretty tail and nothing much else... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Shiny boots though.............. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Lmao!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Next American


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

is she in a hackamore too???


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 August 2008)

they should do a split screen so we can see more than 1 rider at a time


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

franks horse is cracking! I'll take that one home too, if they don't mind


----------



## muffinino (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 chav tail???  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Dark underneath, blonde highlights over the top


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

This horse has got a very thick tail....


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

BIG horse and little rider!


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

Ooh not long till Brit !!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I love how they keep reiterating Amy  parting company with her horse


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Blimey he's MASSIVE!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

frank fastest?


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Franks horse is looking tired. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would have said he was still full of energy, maybe not as enthusiastic but not looking exactly tired. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought he looked weary, just did then as well.

Just as Starky just said.


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

C-mon Frank


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
 chav tail???  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Dark underneath, blonde highlights over the top 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

i see, i see


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Well done Frank - that horse is sooo fit.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

I like McKinleigh, He's my kind of pony!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Good time for Frank!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Fantastic result for Frank!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Frank looks so happy!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

COME ON LUCINDA AND BRIT!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

BRIIIIIIIIIT!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Go Brit and LF!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

YAY Brit is on course`!!!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

go lucinda! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 love this mare


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Goo gooo Brit


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

Go Lucinda and Brit!!!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

brit looks so enthusiastic!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Where is the pink????


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

I really do love Headley Britannia, shame she's not british


----------



## eventingdiva (11 August 2008)

Go Brit


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

wooo its Brit 
	
	
		
		
	


	




omg ive had an error on my tv!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

dont look to be going too fast. hope brit doesnt fight to waste time..


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

go brit go brit!!! 
Actually would quite like Brit to win individ. gold


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Cummon Lucinda


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

loving the pink over reach boots


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I really do bloody love this little mare!! And Lucinda - wish she was still a Brit!!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Eeeeeeeeeek Brit pick your knees up please!


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 August 2008)

i love this duo


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

phew hairy !!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Just to give us a bloody heart attack, she throws in an extra stride!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Must have a small stride to put a second one in and not get too close!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

2 strides


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

OOOOH sticky through the water


----------



## muffinino (11 August 2008)

And pink gloves!


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

gosh she is pulling cinders arms out !!!!!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

hehehehe 2 strides bless her - brit knows best!


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

'it must be the pink gloves'

   Lucinda Fredericks


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Why do they keep going to over head shots?! i don't want to see it from over head, keep it at normal height please bbc.


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (11 August 2008)

and pink gloves!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Check out the pink gloves PF!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

its strange IMO not seeing cinda in all pink! hence loving the pink o'reach boots and gloves!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

I love Brit


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

think Lucinda will be a fan of Katie Price's gear?


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Mad - I keep saying the same thingto the tv!!


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

Look at Brits face- she is just LOVING it


----------



## Puppy (11 August 2008)

Can't believe they just called Brit a he *twice* 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 FFS!! Credit the greatest mare in eventing of the moment


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

Brit looks SO happy!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

YAY go Geoff


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
think Lucinda will be a fan of Katie Price's gear? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
looooooool


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
its strange IMO not seeing cinda in all pink! hence loving the pink o'reach boots and gloves! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Quite dissapointed not the see her all in pink


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Chav horse is home and happy - yay!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Yeah, shiny boots finished.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Why do they keep going to over head shots?! i don't want to see it from over head, keep it at normal height please bbc. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's not the beeb, it's the Chinese director - all countries will have the same footage from one set of cameras.

If it was the beeb it'd follow the brits all the round!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

brit seems to be in good form


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Can't believe they just called Brit a he *twice* 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 FFS!! Credit the greatest mare in eventing of the moment 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

But they also referred to Clayton Fredericks husband


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Do we think Lucinda will go the long way at the offset brushes??


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

god by heck she is strong!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Brit really is loving it isn't she!


----------



## LizzieJ (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


Quite dissapointed not the see her all in pink  

[/ QUOTE ] 


Why?  She would have to wear the national kit for this


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

wahooo this mare PINGS!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yeah, shiny boots finished. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Needs to clean 'em up ready for the SJ!!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

is she in a double bridle??


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Can't believe they just called Brit a he *twice* 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 FFS!! Credit the greatest mare in eventing of the moment 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

But they also referred to Clayton Fredericks husband  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


LAMO!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Long route at 18 - I think she is going to hand her lead to her husband.


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Oooohhh, a long route


----------



## muffinino (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

its strange IMO not seeing cinda in all pink! hence loving the pink o'reach boots and gloves!  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Quite dissapointed not the see her all in pink   

[/ QUOTE ] 

I dunno, I like the team colours for what is a very special event, with the boots/gloves giving a nod to her usual colours.


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

ooh, i always thought that it was bbc cameras.. but still the over heads are annoying in what ever language you are watching in


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

ahh scotty but not every horse is brit


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Look at her go!! Shes so enthusiastic! A pair of sisters doing it for themselves


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

William is next!


----------



## Puppy (11 August 2008)

Well I guess we know who wears the trousers in that relationship then!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
is she in a double bridle?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No gag with two reins


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

I love this big rangey chesnut from America.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

William is on course..somewhere


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
is she in a double bridle?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

looks like it...?


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

I want that big chesnut!!

***stamps feet***


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Gina Miles - superb time home!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

still talking about AT's fall


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

I thought the one before Will is out now not Will himself, surley they would have shown him?


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
is she in a double bridle?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No gag with two reins 

[/ QUOTE ]

ahh, she was going too fast for me to see


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

Great round from Gina and McKinlaigh.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
still talking about AT's fall 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

hehehehe i just thought that! hehehe


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
is she in a double bridle?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No gag with two reins 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha ok then!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Has william started?????


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

WFP not out yet


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Brit took a flag!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

FFS get OFF the bird eye veiw


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
William is on course..somewhere 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Not yet, he starts in 1 minute!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Oh dear, didn't see that near miss!


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

mckinlaigh looks like a really genuine type. surprised by how fast he went - it looked like she was having to take some time to set him up??


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

glad i just saw that slomo of brit now and not live! haha


----------



## Penguinboots (11 August 2008)

oooh, bit hairy for brit there!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Brit is going to over a minute over.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

she cant afford to take the long!!!!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

ANOTHER LONG!!!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Knew she would go long! Sensible!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Nooo she is over the time by alot yet takes another long, don't think she will be first after this.


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

She is going to have lots of time faults.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

...why didnt she go long...
is that fence 100x worse that the photos suggest?


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Into 3rd - well done Lucinda!


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Brit has lost the lead!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
she cant afford to take the long!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Better to take the long than risk a run-out!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

guess time faults are less than a run out...


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Where is WFP?


----------



## Penguinboots (11 August 2008)

Is WFP on course yet?


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

Where's WFP???


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

aww,, its such a shame that brit gets loads of time !! but fab to have a good clear. shame that the mare's keeness and enthusiasm is her undoing...


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

Well done Lucinda and Brit!!!! Shame they didn't stay in the lead, but a fantastic round. I LOVE Brit sooo much!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

ohh the person on 130 penalties


----------



## mizzhonesty (11 August 2008)

come on wfp i need to go to bed start work at 6


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Hmm Will should be on course before the one who has jsut set off, wonder where he is. No mention of him either.


----------



## Penguinboots (11 August 2008)

Here we go!!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Hope Parkmore Ed redeems himself!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

WFP OFF!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

HE IS AWAY!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

OK William has just started


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Go Foxy!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

COME ON WILLY!!!!!!!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

WFP next


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Go WFP


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Woooo!!! C'mon Ed and Will!!!! Lets make it a goodun!!


----------



## eventingdiva (11 August 2008)

COME ON WFP!!!


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 August 2008)

there he is


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

What's with this director?? It's worse than watching the F1!!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOO go go go william!!!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

and there goes BFG!

(british friendly giant 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

WFP on course now.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

horse VERY tired


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Irish horse is knackered!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Could he drag this horse any harder in the mouth?


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
and there goes BFG!

(british friendly giant 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) 

[/ QUOTE ]

No! British Fit Giant


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Shame Geoff has had such a difficult time but at least he is clear


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

That Irish horse is knackered


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

Come on Will!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

grr this coverage is crap! WHERES WFP!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Show us some Willy!!!!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

ok ok the british fit giant


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

This coverage is really p*ssing me off!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

willyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!1


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Oh FFS we have missed loads


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

think geoffs watch was a little slow


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

He is half way through the course.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

I love that Geoff wanted to untack his horse and not just palm it off on the grooms....


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
ok ok the british fit giant 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]






 you know I am right.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

He is fast! Come onn Will!!!!!!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

s'ok at least we wont all have kittens at hairy moments!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

FFS!!! We've missed half Will's round


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

There's something wrong with the placing of those flags...


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Stand by me has such a lovely face.


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
s'ok at least we wont all have kittens at hairy moments! 

[/ QUOTE ]

But we will be screaming if we miss them!


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Will isn't wasting any time!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Bugger the others - show us more Will and Ed


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

I wish they would just film WFP


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

WE DON'T WANT TO SEE HORSES TROTTING IN FFS


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

do they show them on bbc?


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

FFS grr this is annoying me!!!!!!!
we have NO idea how will is doing!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

At this rate he will be over the finish and we have seen like 3 fences from him


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

ok im getting annoyed now.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

That french horse can count! It waited till the said go and went! Clever considering it wasn't even Alle!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Come on - show us W F-P


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Oh for God's sake where is he!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

GRRRRRRRRRR FFS!!!!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

WFP is an eventing star!! we saw more of the polish/russian riders


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I'm getting so bloody ANGRY at this!!! We're watching at 2am in the sodding morning and barely seeing any Wil!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

For gods sake, are they going to show any decent footage of WFP?


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

i think scotty is reading the thread


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
do they show them on bbc? 

[/ QUOTE ]

there's only 1 set of cameras, every country gets the same coverage. It's not the BBC, or we'd be watching his full round!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Sounds like it's as frustrating for the commentators as it is for us


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

FINALLY!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

FINALLY!!


----------



## Penguinboots (11 August 2008)

C'mon Will!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

NOW STAY WITH WILLY!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

finally! nearly home and fasst!


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (11 August 2008)

I made it!!!!!!! any kind person wish to give me a quick round up!? What happened to Amy T...... 
How was Daisy's round?? Come on WFP!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Coming down that hill in a fast time!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

oo hairy, common lad!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

A bit iffy through there!!!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

I was clicking him on


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Yikes!  COME ON WILLY.

OMFG


----------



## eventingdiva (11 August 2008)

bLOODY HELL!


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Finally! some of WFP!

very sticky now!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

JESUS at the last!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

oo scotty got a bit excited then didnt he! hehehehe
my tummy went at that last fence! 
well done willy


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

F*cking hell my heart stopped at the last!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

pmsl!!


----------



## Penguinboots (11 August 2008)

I nearly had a heart attack!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

My toes curled at that last fence, jeez!!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

WELL DONW WILLIAM- FAB!!! 

Shame we missed most of it


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Will's home BRILLIANT!  3rd now


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

3rd!


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (11 August 2008)

go WFP!!!!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Woooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

christ my legs went to jelly!
Well done William!


----------



## Puppy (11 August 2008)

Awesome William!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	












!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Woohoo, WFP has gone right up the rankings!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Thank F*$£ for that!!!!! Well done Wil and Edl!!!!!


----------



## LizzieJ (11 August 2008)

Only 10 time!  Well done WFP - great round


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (11 August 2008)

that was hairy!!!!!


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

scary finish, but so so so so fast .. great catch up!


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

YAYYYYYY!!!!!!!

Is that the quickest XC time so far??


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 August 2008)

oh god i think those few seconds we just saw of WFP made my heart stop.... and the commentators!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

Mctim:
AT was riding like a complete tw*t and deserved to fall off when her horse left a leg!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

my tv just broke.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

Does look very slippy...


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (11 August 2008)

yes quickest so far!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Gosh, that belarus horse was going some clip.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I'd really love to see Mary do well individually


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

When is Tina Cook??


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

Forget Free Willy - more like Flying Willy


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Phew my stomach has now climbed back out of my mouth.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Hmm, I thought the discard scores could come from any of the riders in each phase - shame


----------



## mizzhonesty (11 August 2008)

on that note im off to bed fingers crossed for the rest of the brits!


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

been on a plane someome tell me immediately if i have missed anything crucial x


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
WFP is an eventing star!! we saw more of the polish/russian riders 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yes but the coverage is international and there would be huge complaints if they just showed the 'top' riders - especially as we need lots of nations to continue to compete to keep the sport in the Olympics


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

why does everyone's tvs keep breaking??  there must be something in the air!


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

YES well done William!!!!!!! My heart was in my mouth!


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

Still here!!


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (11 August 2008)

thanks only me...was Poggio unscathed??? wish i'd seen her ...wouldn't wish anyone any harm but couldn't happen to a nicer person on the olympic stage ( i will go to hell now!!!)


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Did anyones else's coverage go into a very brief commercial break?

   I wonder how many Irish horses there are in total.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

William is 5th not 3rd.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Forget Free Willy - more like Flying Willy  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Like when he jumps the dam at the end of the film!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Hmm, I thought the discard scores could come from any of the riders in each phase - shame 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


So did I. I never knew that once you were the discard score that was it!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

lucretia - AT fell off


----------



## Penguinboots (11 August 2008)

Right...I'm off to bed. Good luck to the rest of the Brits!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Hmm, I thought the discard scores could come from any of the riders in each phase - shame 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


So did I. I never knew that once you were the discard score that was it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

WHAAAAAAAAATT!!!!!`


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

The grey and jockey are absolutely cream crackered.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I thought that too!! I though it was best 3 in each phase!


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

Commentators don't sound very happy with the coverage lol.


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Forget Free Willy - more like Flying Willy  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Like when he jumps the dam at the end of the film!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Fixed it, thank heavens!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

OMG that grey is SO SO SO SO SO good.


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Neither horse or rider look very well, he is not helping and the horse is not jumping very well good job he is honest


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Brazil horse ----- HONEST


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

What an honest horse. The rider looks like he could have fallen off at any time.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
   Did anyones else's coverage go into a very brief commercial break?


[/ QUOTE ]

no only yours!


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 August 2008)

what an honest horse!


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (11 August 2008)

OMG who is that terrible man in yellow on the saint of a grey!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
been on a plane someome tell me immediately if i have missed anything crucial x 

[/ QUOTE ]
AT fell off- shame!!
Couple eliminated.
WFP and Daisy Dick both had fab rounds


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

do we at least get to choose the discarded score at the end? its the best three chosen at the end isnt it?!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

dont worry  - scotty keeps saying "at this fence where AT fell off"  etc. and "after a disastrous start for the americans when AT fell" etc. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





horse looked very lame when we saw a brief glimpse of it


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

how honest was that grey.... looked like the horse nursed the rider home


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Hmm, I thought the discard scores could come from any of the riders in each phase - shame 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


So did I. I never knew that once you were the discard score that was it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I thought the discard score was the worst one at the end of the three phases?? Just that the worst dressage is likely to remain the discard.


----------



## Boodle (11 August 2008)

That grey should be given a medal for sheer honesty. 
Or atleast a fit rider.
Bloody hell.


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Hmm, I thought the discard scores could come from any of the riders in each phase - shame 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


So did I. I never knew that once you were the discard score that was it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Oh that is pants!! That cant be right!! So say you got a 60 dressage, and you were the discard score, then there really would not be any point in you going cross country, or showjumping, would there??


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
do we at least get to choose the discarded score at the end? its the best three chosen at the end isnt it?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes.


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Exuse my ignorance but how on earth can a rider not be fit enough to cope with the course? You would have thought the Olympics would make them want to be in peek fitness?


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

hmmm bed.....


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
do we at least get to choose the discarded score at the end? its the best three chosen at the end isnt it?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope - seemingly if you were a discard dressage then that is it - stupid rule if you ask me, eventing is about THREE phases, not one 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Wonder if the commentators have it wrong.


----------



## LizzieJ (11 August 2008)

Glad the french had a goor round


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

the short stride looks really odd!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

COME ON JAMAICA!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Hmm, I thought the discard scores could come from any of the riders in each phase - shame 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


So did I. I never knew that once you were the discard score that was it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]



I thought the discard score was the worst one at the end of the three phases?? Just that the worst dressage is likely to remain the discard. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's what I thought too otherwise half of these rounds are pointless!!!


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Jamaica not only have a bob-sleigh team but an event rider!


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
hmmm bed..... 

[/ QUOTE ]
good night!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Nope - seemingly if you were a discard dressage then that is it - stupid rule if you ask me, eventing is about THREE phases, not one 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Wonder if the commentators have it wrong. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Or worded it in a confuzzling way!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

WHATS HAPPENING WITH THE GUY FROM CHILE ?


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Another lesser nation elim - lucky to stay on!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Don't think he should have tried it a 3rd time.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

at least present the horse straight!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I just hope Mary,Tina and Sharon go really well - that will help team placing no end if they do


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

aaww no, that's the only chilean rider...


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Night night Issy!!


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (11 August 2008)

dropped contact..if they don't want the chestnut i will


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

I hope Jamaica does well


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Lucinda Green would not be happy, he was not funnling the horse and keeping it in a tube!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

ALEX NEXT


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

PMSL at Scotty again...'it's along walk home.....to Chile'


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Ohhh Jiffy - Alex next!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

Nope - seemingly if you were a discard dressage then that is it - stupid rule if you ask me, eventing is about THREE phases, not one 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Wonder if the commentators have it wrong. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Or worded it in a confuzzling way! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well they should sort themselves out 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I have been having kittens as they are making out that the discards are already known - what would be the point in having more than 3 riders!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

JIFFY!!!!


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (11 August 2008)

hahha you tell him!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Wahey!! Heres Alex!! Go Go GO!


----------



## Equus Leather (11 August 2008)

Well, am still up. The OH has relented and gone to bed. Good rounds for WF-P and DD. Fingers crossed for the others.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

COME ON ALEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

YAY Go Alex!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Fingers crossed for Alex!!!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

before i do it - horse had a funny canter in the dressage scotty said he wudnt like to jump it  - completely see what he means!!!

COME ON ALEX fingers crossed it doesnt go wrong i so so hope


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

I love this guy's horse!


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
lucretia - AT fell off 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

there is a God!


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

GO ALEX GO ALEX!!!


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

Bet they show more of Alex's round that Williams.  Still, not complaining!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Yay its Alex,
I loveee this horse!


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Is CHinas rider 18 yrs old? 

   So far about two boots gone at my count


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

YES and he doesn't have a martingale


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

watching that view of chico thru the water (its chico time!) how on EARTH did brit get 2 in ther?!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

Haha, he did better than the claytons!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Alex just seems such a cool rider, doesn't seem fazed by anything!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

hes only a year older than me


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

And Andrew Nicholson next for you Huggy!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Well they should sort themselves out 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I have been having kittens as they are making out that the discards are already known - what would be the point in having more than 3 riders!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You tell 'em weezy! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I definately think they have got themselves confused, Mick Tucker seems to be doing that quite a bit!


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

Its more nail biting watching Alex then it is anyone else....just SO want him to do well !!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
hes only a year older than me 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Ditto, he is pretty awsome!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
And Andrew Nicholson next for you Huggy! 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
hes only a year older than me 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

2 years younger than me


----------



## Flibble (11 August 2008)

Sorry but what time can I go to bed ?


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

he's 7 years younger than me!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Yep Hen - as proved by him calling Brit a 'he' several times!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

oh no!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[****] NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Well they should sort themselves out 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I have been having kittens as they are making out that the discards are already known - what would be the point in having more than 3 riders!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You tell 'em weezy! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I definately think they have got themselves confused, Mick Tucker seems to be doing that quite a bit! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mick!  LOL!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Oh Nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ALEX HAS FALLEN


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Oh no he fell!!!!


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

OMG Gutted! :^(


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Devestated!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

oh no 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 thats not fair


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Oh NOOOOOOOOO Alex!!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

ALEX OFF 
	
	
		
		
	


	









HE WHIPPED THE FLOOR


----------



## LizzieJ (11 August 2008)

OH NO!!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOO SO UNLUCKY 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Poor Alex


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

OH NOOOOO


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

He has been eliminated.


Here is Andrew!


----------



## Flibble (11 August 2008)

poor alex


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
lucretia - AT fell off 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

there is a God!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

hahaha


Oh no how unlucky poor alex


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Is it sad that I want to cry for him?


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Oh no, China's rider fell off, he looks gutted.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

oops...sorry alex.flip lucky that wasnt a rotational.
i had a horrible feeling that would happn. sorry mate. so so so sorry.
"I definately think they have got themselves confused, Mick Tucker seems to be doing that quite a bit! "
at least hes not breathing like a horse tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

PMSL at William apologising - but so he should, scaring us like that!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I love Sam Albert's horse


----------



## muffinino (11 August 2008)

Oh no, they got that completely wrong


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

gooo AN!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


Mick!  LOL! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Its late and Im tired! I've written confuzzling and funnling as well!

Glad WFP apologised, I felt ill!


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

How unlucky for Alex. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Woooo it's AN!!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

nice to hear that lucinda was riding for the team


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
PMSL at William apologising - but so he should, scaring us like that! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree! How polite though


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Stop With the Overheads!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

A bit iffy at the brush!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

pickled onion anyone?


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Now who likes this rider??? Im sure there was someone on here who was a fan, just can't remember the name??


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

HAHA commentators at that fence!! bitchy!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
pickled onion anyone? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ooo please.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

PMSL at "didnt make a mistake like AT did"


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (11 August 2008)

off to my best tv viewing sofa, come on GB...this is so exciting! and it's fab with all my fellow HHOers here 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 bye for now!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

My god, my stomach is in my throat with his riding!


----------



## muffinino (11 August 2008)

Mike Tucker just mentioned AT's mistake at the fence again, lol!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

AN will be dying to beat WFPs time!


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

andrew has set off fast


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
.
i had a horrible feeling that would happn.! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You know what I also had a horrid feeling that would happen... 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 just a gut feeling.

Poor, poor poor Alex. So much riding on him. He didnt have to win, he just had to have a nice completion.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

What time is our next rider?


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Now who likes this rider??? Im sure there was someone on here who was a fan, just can't remember the name??









[/ QUOTE ]


When you find out, do tell.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Wow look at this one go!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Well done Jamaica!


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (11 August 2008)

2.51 Tina


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

Toliet!!!!


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

sam alberts round has been lovely, what a sweet little horse


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Im sure they were a fan of BJs too 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Or something like that!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Oh well done Sam, she really looked after her horse there


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
What time is our next rider? 

[/ QUOTE ]

2:51


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
.
i had a horrible feeling that would happn.! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You know what I also had a horrid feeling that would happen... 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 just a gut feeling.

Poor, poor poor Alex. So much riding on him. He didnt have to win, he just had to have a nice completion. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It is such a shame for him but he got here! Further than most of us.


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

I'm starving!  Why I am hungry, it is the middle of the night!  Am I usually hungry at this time of night and don't know it because I am asleep?!


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

Strangly not sorry for Alex? Didn't really like his attitude??


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

haha loved that slo mo of before i do it's nostrils flapping made me giggle!(small things)


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 August 2008)

ive got a massssssssssssssive craving for pickled onions now

thanks Tri_Konj!!! if i miss something i blame you! and jesterfaerie of course!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
2.51 Tina 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you very much


----------



## LizzieJ (11 August 2008)

Lovely shot of the Sam coming through the finish - well done!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

PMSL at Mike's stirring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Goddamnit, I'm sick of seeing camera work from a satellite in space.  :^(


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
ive got a massssssssssssssive craving for pickled onions now

thanks Tri_Konj!!! if i miss something i blame you! and jesterfaerie of course! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bring me one!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Really? They sound interesting, wouldn't mind to meet them!


OMFG!

Killinghurst is looking a little long and hairy.


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

They're as bad as us for gossiping!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

that was a BIG risk!


----------



## eventingdiva (11 August 2008)

What time is Mary riding?


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Strangly not sorry for Alex? Didn't really like his attitude?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Reaally?


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm starving!  Why I am hungry, it is the middle of the night!  Am I usually hungry at this time of night and don't know it because I am asleep?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL! Ive had a pack of mini cheddars so Im fine, although I have just been sat here thinking something pongs, then realised it's me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I need a shower before bed!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Bloody leather sofa, it's slowly roasting me!


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
PMSL at Mike's stirring!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

He couldn't resist that could he?


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

i think the riders going for the fastest time regardless of safety will pay, as we have already seen. The ground looks very wet now.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Strangly not sorry for Alex? Didn't really like his attitude?? 

[/ QUOTE ]
...attitude? what do u mean? divulge s'il cous plait


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm starving!  Why I am hungry, it is the middle of the night!  Am I usually hungry at this time of night and don't know it because I am asleep?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am eating too, it is keeping me awake!  I might actually sleep eat as I am never hungry in a morning...something to ponder LOL!


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (11 August 2008)

my pleasure weezy! i did work it out from chinese time and i'm terrible at maths so hopefully i'm right!


----------



## LizzieJ (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Strangly not sorry for Alex? Didn't really like his attitude??  

[/ QUOTE ] 


What is it about his attitude you don't like?


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

ive eaten a whole big bag of kettle chips already


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Honest to jump that, and come out well!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I love this chap and his horse - he's a dentist by trade. I really hope he does well


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

I want that grey, love the comment about the bicycle pump!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Andrew don't flog your horse for the sake of one upmanship...


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

Wish my dentist could do that.


----------



## Puppy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
AN will be dying to beat WFPs time! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Or killing himself looking at one of those last fences they showed of him...


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

OMFG


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Andrews off!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

AND THERE YOU GO - IDIOT


----------



## eventingdiva (11 August 2008)

OMG AN!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

no...whast did i say?


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

AN offffffffffffffffffffffff !


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Deserves him right. Going to fast unfortunately.


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

OMFG What a disaster NZ!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Oh dear AN


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

AWWW HE SO NEARLY STAYED ON!! AGGGHHHH


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

and hes off!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




and horse looks lame


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

Better kate than never 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i got up. . . hehe

just as Nicolson falls


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Ohhh no, that is a shame.


----------



## Bosworth (11 August 2008)

Poor AN but he was lucky to get that far.


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (11 August 2008)

silly andrew that was not sensible riding wore poor old chap out


----------



## Equus Leather (11 August 2008)

Oops, silly mistake.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

OOOOPS, AN will be very mad with himself!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Such a shame for Killinghurst


----------



## LizzieJ (11 August 2008)

Poor Lord Killinghurst


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
AND THERE YOU GO - IDIOT 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Entirely his own fault


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

anyone mention easy and soft when nicholson hit the deck....


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

what a nob... i'm sorry but .... long route ?


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOW DID NOT REKON ANDREW NICHOLSON AKA THE MASTER BEING ELIMINATED!!!!!!!!!!! BLIIIIIIIIIIIIIEMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

what a competition....!!!!!!!!!!!

sooo lucky that was not a rotational....not being funny but that was soo lucky he didnt rotate because that was a typical nearly rotational fall

nicholson, count ur chickens.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Stupid male vanity, that is all I am saying.  I hope he gets yelled at by the Chef D'equipe.


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
AND THERE YOU GO - IDIOT 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

That really didn't need to happen


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Go Hinrich!!!


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

I am so gutted for Andrew...!!!

Oh dear I cant handle this!!!!


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

I agree Weezy. Looked like he should've eased off a bit at the end and has paid the price. Hope poor LK is ok.


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
what a nob... i'm sorry but .... long route ? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Time over safety obviously


----------



## Boodle (11 August 2008)

Pushed Lord Killinghurst too hard IMO. Honest old horse.


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Deserves him right. Going to fast unfortunately. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

He did the same at Burghley - went far too fast into a fence towards the end and gave the horse no chance.


----------



## Puppy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Andrew don't flog your horse for the sake of one upmanship... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ha! You beat me to it Weezy, but having seen it at burghley last year when he pilled that horse into a landrover, I am NOT surprised. 

Karma!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

i dont know if that was a wrong decision - its a TB he can go fast. tht horse likes going fast.. but ont he fliip side he was chasing the time...

grey german horse is suprising me at how fast he seems to be going!


----------



## LizzieJ (11 August 2008)

He should have listened to Weezy - re safe riding and time.  Poor Horse didn't deserve that


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

WFP is lucky he didn't take a dive at the end trying to go fast, he was lucky. I hope all the riders ease up at the end.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

AND I LOVE HIS BOOTS!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

poor lord killinghurst 
	
	
		
		
	


	





andrew should know better 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but accidents happen unfortunatly


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

He is no longer my 2nd fav rider 
	
	
		
		
	


	





its now Matt Ryan 
then 
Matt Ryan


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2008)

AN only took chances same as WFP. Unlucky...but both should have been a bit more careful IMHO.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Didn't know you were here Boodle 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Hi *waves sleepily*!!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Agree Huggy, as I said before, stupid male vanity!

Heinrich is flying - I WANT THIS HORSE!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Pushed Lord Killinghurst too hard IMO. Honest old horse. 

[/ QUOTE ]

bloody good point.


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

White German+Grey= Ghost Rider!


----------



## MizElz (11 August 2008)

Nicholson totally had that coming, and the bastard didnt even pat or check the horse. Poor Lord Killinghurst


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

another at that femce


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Shouldn't have attempted that, he was never going to jump.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

1000 views and 970 comments 
	
	
		
		
	


	




that has to be the best ratio ever!


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

hinrichs horse reminds me so much of darien powers
which is obviously a very very good thing!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
AN only took chances same as WFP. Unlucky...but both should have been a bit more careful IMHO. 

[/ QUOTE ]

They were both stupid, and only because of each other - idiots the both of them.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

That offset brush at the end is going to be a real decider, who knows their horse enough to listen instead of pushing for time.


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

How far through are we??


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I hope Hinrich carries on the way he is - you can tell just how much he loves his horse too


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

i like courageous comet


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Very much agreed.


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

There are quite a few greys like ummm. . . .The dentists lol. . .and the one just gone 

Really good looking horses


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
AN only took chances same as WFP. Unlucky...but both should have been a bit more careful IMHO. 

[/ QUOTE ]

They were both stupid, and only because of each other - idiots the both of them. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup, exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

God Becky Holder HAS lost a lot of weight!  I do like her horse.


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Is Rebbeca Holder the one that was fat ?? and people were raising eyebrows ??

or is it a different American


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

ah good old marius...

the one that could do XC all by himself apparently!!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

loving the tape on the boots! very patriotic


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Good lad!


----------



## Gucci_b (11 August 2008)

who's up next for the British??


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Come on Heinrich - awesome partnership


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

tehe the dentists horse's breastplate is white and it suits him
i didnt think that horse was "foccused" into the penultimate!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Well done!!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

oohh just noticed his boots!! haha, you can buy them and the browbands from kraemer the german tack shop chain, I love their shops!


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

I want MARIUS!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Well done Hinrich!!!! Great time!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

The german grey is a cracker, so honest!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

That grey is such a great horse, definatly deserved that 1st placing.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

thats amazing for a non-professional rider!


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

what an awesome horse marius is!! so honest and genuine, just ran like clockwork!!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Is Rebbeca Holder the one that was fat ?? and people were raising eyebrows ??

or is it a different American 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

And our forum fave Amy T!


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

marius shows how a horse should be finishing the course - fabulous. and hinrich proves that you don't even have to be a full time rider to be fit enough - any bouncing ones have no excuse.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

haha loved that bita banter there between scotty n tucker - not bad for an old man! 
tucker is starting to irritate me now mind...


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

How far we through???


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

There are so many fabulous greys at the Olympics this year. I must say.


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

Lovely round - well done Heinrich and Marius!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Irish Jester is another one I wouldn't mind taking home!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

thats cos they are mostly irish bred


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
How far we through??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just started 3rd horses I *think*


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Is Rebbeca Holder the one that was fat ?? and people were raising eyebrows ??

or is it a different American 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

And our forum fave Amy T! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh the shim


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

Whats Mary Kings time?


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Although I think size wise Ill stick with McKinleigh!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
There are so many fabulous greys at the Olympics this year. I must say. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Megan Jones (on now) is number 35 out of 68


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

i have a feeling tina cook wont be going very fast...cant c her risking minors frolic like AN did..


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

I wouldnt mind taking most of them home 
	
	
		
		
	


	





well especially the greys


----------



## Equus Leather (11 August 2008)

Mary is second last to go at 4.21am our time.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)




----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

OOOOOh run out for the USA  !!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Megan has a refusal!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

she didn't set the horse up for that did she?


ETA, it's a woman!! LOL


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Mary King is the penultimate rider, starts at 4:28


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

*Whimpers*


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Go go go 
I love WD !!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
OOOOOh run out for the USA  !! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Riders fault.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Nope but he is pure TB, so will naturally cover the ground well.

I can see the rest of the GB riders going the long route at the brushes now.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

GO IRELAND


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Crikey!! Did you see her bum wobbling like jelly then?


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

oh my neone just see those thighs rippling...?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




good luck louise think this is another horse who owes its rider!


----------



## Befney3 (11 August 2008)

Morning ppl. I'm a bit late. lol. Set my alarm for 1am but slept thro it. Looks like I've missed a fair bit.


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (11 August 2008)

totally rider error there,  horse was coming in nicely , why the pull ??


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

Not sure what she was doing there - she completely killed that canter!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Lol - Jules spotted it too - wasn't just my eyes then!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Totally agree silly american


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

Irish Jester is gorgeous.


----------



## Boodle (11 August 2008)

Hi Coffee bean lol. Only half here, mainly on msn!
x


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

is louise's horse the one that was bought for a riding school?

*i want to go to that riding school!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
totally rider error there,  horse was coming in nicely , why the pull ?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No idea at all, very odd indeed!


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

stupid computer not behaving...


----------



## Equus Leather (11 August 2008)

Morning Befney (i'm saying that with a cockeney accent - is that right?!)


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (11 August 2008)

Go ireland !!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

hehe uve missed : 
thights rippling (not AT) 
AT falling
andrew nicholson falling
WFP getting fastest time with 10 pens
daisy clear but a few more time
andddd a few elims!


----------



## Puppy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
There are so many fabulous greys at the Olympics this year. I must say. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Oooh you beat me to it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Greys rock!!!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

she doesnt look pleased ..................


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

HAHA they keep mentioning AT, not the other fallers. Brilliant.


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Well, with regards to larger riders, at least they are not wearing WHITE today. A little less startling to watch bouncing about.


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Ohhh, Kristina Cook will be the next starter


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Tina next!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Well, with regards to larger riders, at least they are not wearing WHITE today. A little less startling to watch bouncing about. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was just thinking how much slimmer they all looked today, probably lost 3 stone in sweat doing the dressage!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Crumbs Megan!!!!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Megan Jones is really trying her luck.


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)




----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Well, with regards to larger riders, at least they are not wearing WHITE today. A little less startling to watch bouncing about. 

[/ QUOTE ]

hehehehe

i might add that GB riders rode in white breeches for dressage, yet none of them wobbled 
	
	
		
		
	


	









megan hones horse... TIRED


----------



## Boodle (11 August 2008)

Phwoar Megan... bloody risky!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

when are they going to make jumpcross an olympic event? I can safely say I will never take my girlie round a xc course.


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 August 2008)

i want irish jester


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

horse tired


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Well, with regards to larger riders, at least they are not wearing WHITE today. A little less startling to watch bouncing about. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was just thinking how much slimmer they all looked today, probably lost 3 stone in sweat doing the dressage! 

[/ QUOTE ]

They must have put their magic holding in body suits on today!


----------



## Puppy (11 August 2008)

Really? That's not how I saw WFT at all? I thought he rode a good balanced round, 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and took into cosideration Daisy's advice...


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

she was lucky.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Has anyone got the link to the order of riders??


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Really? That's not how I saw WFT at all? I thought he rode a good balanced round, 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and took into cosideration Daisy's advice... 

[/ QUOTE ]

You missed the last fence then?  Up until then it was fine LOL!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Order of Riders


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (11 August 2008)

http://results.beijing2008.cn/WRM/ENG/INF/EQ/C51CE/EQX003301.shtml#EQX003301


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

lucky, but finished well and the horse obviously trusts her... she looks so so pleased too.. think she was well aware she fluffed up at that point!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Really? That's not how I saw WFT at all? I thought he rode a good balanced round, 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and took into cosideration Daisy's advice... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think he made up a stride for that final fence! TBH for a second I thought the horse had hit it, not cleared it! But up until that point he wasn't too bad.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

either scotty and mike are reading the thread or they or pysic (sp) !!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Gooooo Tina  !!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

OH NO I CANT WATCH


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

COME ON TINA!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Everything is crossed for Tina!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

DrSf, what would half this forum do without you? :GRIB:


Come on Kristina!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Thanks


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

Ooooh come on Tina!


----------



## Befney3 (11 August 2008)

Come on Tina! Good Luck


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Did he have a little trip there?


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Go Henry Horse!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Gooooooo Tina GO GO GO!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

miners frolic is making it look easy!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

I can hardly bear to watch


----------



## Boodle (11 August 2008)

My bum is numb.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
either scotty and mike are reading the thread or they or pysic (sp) !! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought that on the first dressage day!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

AHH bless scotty he was so upset then
GRRRRRR


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Cumon Tina!!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

ARGH!!!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

LOL, Starky just said what I was thinking. Damned camera shots.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

go louise


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

Why on earth do they keep doing bloody aerial shots of nothing!!!!!! GRRRR


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Here we go again . . . not following Tina just like with Will 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Grrrr


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 :GRIB:

[/ QUOTE ]

And I thought I was the only one! I keep writing :girn: which is a different face entirely to a grin!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

COME ON TINA WOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

Starting to rain more 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. . .Goooo Tina


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (11 August 2008)

watership down tired


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

is it me or has louise lyons been on the course for an age
ooer thought that was risky


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Louise stop kicking so much, the horse has given you its all


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

that was VERY lucky!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

True Irish hunter style LMAO


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 :GRIB:

[/ QUOTE ]

And I thought I was the only one! I keep writing :girn: which is a different face entirely to a grin! 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

this is annoying!


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

oooh sexy brazillian boy!!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

*swoooon* this boy...!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Do they avoid showing the Brits on perpose?!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Its the horse that likes to freestyle in the dressage!!!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

them and the irish it seems


----------



## Bosworth (11 August 2008)

this is the poor italien guy who had the free walk with additional rearing


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Miner Frolic is a lovely boy, and Tina Cook is rider him so well, giving him confidence all the way!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

brazilian bosworth


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I just hope she goes clear - fingers crossed!


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Do they avoid showing the Brits on perpose?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Or ariels?!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

"Free walk on the long rein, with optional two legged hand stands over X"


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

No-one is ever going to make this time now with it getting wetter.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

minors frolic looks just so rideable bless him so polite


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Come on Tina 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Not fast.


----------



## Boodle (11 August 2008)

He is beautiful. It does look slippier though.


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

is anyone else clicking the horse on


----------



## Bosworth (11 August 2008)

sorry meant to type brazilien - think caffeine is not working


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

Why have some of the fences been changed. . .and i swear that some of the jumps have been taken out?


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Come on TINA!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
"Free walk on the long rein, with optional two legged hand stands over X" 

[/ QUOTE ]

And wave to your fans!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

did anyone else hear tucker talking in the background then?


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

the ariel views just remind of that riding star computer game i played as a kid!

kristina's riding is looking so smooth and accurate so far... fingers crossed!!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Why have some of the fences been changed. . .and i swear that some of the jumps have been taken out? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Which ones? Surley not?


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

tell you what, i wouldnt like to be a golfer on the ground afterwards


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Sweden must be pleased with their team


----------



## seabiscuit (11 August 2008)

I cant believe the beauty of Tina and that horse doing XC, it is just SO inspiring


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Show Tina PLEASE...


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Come on, Kristina must have finished by now


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

What I would do to have the ride of Minors Frolic....


----------



## Boodle (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
did anyone else hear tucker talking in the background then? 

[/ QUOTE ]


YES! About shots?! LOL!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I cant believe the beauty of Tina and that horse doing XC, it is just SO inspiring 

[/ QUOTE ]

not that we get to see it


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 August 2008)

i agree jesterfaerie

i wonder how the temp had changed from the first riders?


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
tell you what, i wouldnt like to be a golfer on the ground afterwards 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Why have some of the fences been changed. . .and i swear that some of the jumps have been taken out? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Which ones? Surley not? 

[/ QUOTE ]

not since the start of xc
the flower box i believe has been taken out
and the fence (either 18 or 8 cant remember) flowers to the ksinny where brit took the long way had a tree-y groundline added


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

They must be avoiding the Brits deliberately 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 this is ridiculous!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
did anyone else hear tucker talking in the background then? 

[/ QUOTE ]
haha yeah not sure what he was saying though

YEAHHHHHHH TINAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

WOOHOO COME ON TINA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
What I would do to have the ride of Minors Frolic.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I wouldn't want it, sure I could make that horse look bad in five seconds flat!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

COME ON!!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

YAY shes clear, well done


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i agree jesterfaerie

i wonder how the temp had changed from the first riders? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hopefully it has dropped doesn't look to be too hot.


----------



## Boodle (11 August 2008)

WOW.
What a pair.


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Phew , Tinas ok


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Nicely done Tina


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

One which i saw on the video of the course a big square flower bed isnt in the course. . .or they just might not be showing any one jumping it tho. . .that would make sence haha silly me lol

Some of the jumps have been changed tho apparently or im hearing things


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Wooo... FAB Tina is home!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Now THAT is how to ride the last fence!!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

How fresh does he look?? Could go again surely!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

YES!!!! Well done tina, wonderfully ridden!!


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

Class round Tina!  Well done!!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

6th!


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

YES!!!!!!!! Well done Tina and Miners Frolic, what a beautiful round!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Well done Tina!! Not overly past but clear and respectable time


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

woo! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





is the dentist still top?


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Ah crap, my coverage has just gone to swimming... *off to perv at semi-naked men*


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

beautiful finish for kristina. is this her first olympics? i know she's been on various teams, but always missed olympics so far, is that right?


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

gosh im tired... but i love this xc im still uber excited


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

I'll say it again, Miners Frolic made it look easy...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Hinrich is still top I think


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Miner's Frolic is sooo classy.  Am chuffed she got her Olympic experience, she so deserves it


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Hey it's WAG!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

haha a big hug from william - it would be a big hug hes HUGE!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
One which i saw on the video of the course a big square flower bed isnt in the course. . .or they just might not be showing any one jumping it tho. . .that would make sence haha silly me lol

Some of the jumps have been changed tho apparently or im hearing things 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry I thought you meant since they started jumping.
Yes they did change at least one that I know of, unsure how many were actually changed.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Hinrich is still top I think 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yep and wouldn't it be awesome if he won gold!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

oh god this is fast im a littleworried..


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Hey it's WAG! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bears an uncanny resembles to some WAG's I know actually!!!


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

Right that's it - can't wait any longer - time for Breakfast


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
oh god this is fast im a littleworried.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was worried when he first set off, *fingers crossed* they remain upright.


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

What a ping!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

horse is clever though jules


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Right so when is Sharon?


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

i really have to go to bed - but i wouldnt be able to get to sleep - partly insomnia and excitement!

AND a 2 day event


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Right that's it - can't wait any longer - time for Breakfast 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Full english for me please!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Hey it's WAG! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bears an uncanny resembles to some WAG's I know actually!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Snigger, didn't want to say!


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

WHERE HAS IT GONE. . . argggg. . . .its not where it was showing. . .


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

I love the way he keeps calling Karin Donckers horse Gazelle de la Brassiere, not brasserie


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
horse is clever though jules 

[/ QUOTE ]

agreed it can ping but how many times till the luck runs out


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Hinrich is still top I think 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yep and wouldn't it be awesome if he won gold! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes it would, I wouldn't be at all disappointed if he won it - that horse so deserves the glory!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

You read my mind Weezy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 If it isn't going to be a Brit I'd love it to be Hinrich or Lucinda


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Right that's it - can't wait any longer - time for Breakfast 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Full english for me please! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


I'll just have the toast and jam please, with a fresh pot of tea!


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

Whens next brit?


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
horse is clever though jules 

[/ QUOTE ]

Won't stop it from slipping, the ground seems to be looking much more slippy now.


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

found it


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Sharon at 3:36


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

can i have a bowl of coco pops and a glass of orange juice?


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

dont know if lappo will last till the end but i dont wana move upstairs!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

doesn't look very safe..... broken his martingale


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

SH*T


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

YIKES - see the lesser nations DO show up their lack of experience


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Gosh, with broken tack and near misses, this is becoming one hairy round!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

hope he doesnt need that martingale .........


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

oh well NOW tehy show tina, while she's off the bloody course!!!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

HOW DOES TINA COOK NOT HAVE A HEAD OF SWEATY HAIR?! well done that girl!


----------



## DidiR (11 August 2008)

Am i the only one with no sound on my online... now that its gone from BBC1 ?


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 August 2008)

broken martingale!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
YIKES - see the lesser nations DO show up their lack of experience 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

And crappy tack as well!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

who's got orange juice? Me please!!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
YIKES - see the lesser nations DO show up their lack of experience 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

And crappy tack as well! 

[/ QUOTE ]

God I must be tired, that REALLY amused me!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
YIKES - see the lesser nations DO show up their lack of experience 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

And crappy tack as well! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Imported leather


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

pleased to see brazilian totsie finish happily enough - especially as it's the riders birthday, so scotty says! must make up a little for 'that' dressage


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

oh my that horses back


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

looks like he really needs his martingale!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
YIKES - see the lesser nations DO show up their lack of experience 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

And crappy tack as well! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Should have bought english leather!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

SLOW DOWN!


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

Next brit time anyone?


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Right with all this talk of breakfast, I'm off to get some apple juice and bran flakes


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH this is scary!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

is his time really 9mins 50secs???


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

PMSL!!!!!!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
pleased to see brazilian totsie finish happily enough - especially as it's the riders birthday, so scotty says! must make up a little for 'that' dressage 

[/ QUOTE ]
please can i be nominated for giving him a birthday smooch


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

PMSL. Tea in the tent there for the horse! LOL.


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

my heart is in my mouth with this rider, just proved it by running into the tent!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

he really does need that martingale!!!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

I posted it a few minutes ago - Sharon at 3:36


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Whats its left fore doing


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

why has he got so much time pens?


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Gorge is indeed gorgeous!


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

mike tucker is countinghis british medals already foolish man, never forget the showjumping...especially the two rounds for the individual


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Yum!!! Nice Big bowl of Lucky Charms for me!


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

Thanks xx


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Got my coverage back, don't seem to have my commentators anymore, just the ones in the background.

   Pissed off that I missed Waterships Down round, how did it go?


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yum!!! Nice Big bowl of Lucky Charms for me! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I miss them so much


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yum!!! Nice Big bowl of Lucky Charms for me! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

how do u get lucky charms on tap!!! i have just one box left from my dad and his gf's recent trip to the states! i am rationning myself
(and cried when loads burst into the boot in my car)


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
mike tucker is countinghis british medals already foolish man, never forget the showjumping...especially the two rounds for the individual 

[/ QUOTE ]

Absolutely!


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

if the french get both theirs round  clear and even slightly fast they will go ahead of us also.....


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Jester Faerie - you can still get them from American candy websites 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 BF spoiled me with a couple of boxes for my exam results lol


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Oh Karin and her horse are soo classy.


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 August 2008)

i might break into the cocopops!

once ive finished the pickled onions that is!

im goin to have an upset tummy tomora!


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

bet you karen has a run out


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Jester Faerie - you can still get them from American candy websites 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 BF spoiled me with a couple of boxes for my exam results lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't fancy spending £6 for a box though haha.
Awww what a lovely BF you have


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Second Polish rider has a horse called WAG!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i might break into the cocopops!
! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Swop you an apple for a bowl of them?


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

mike tucker is doing it again, tina will not get two showjumping clears out of hers..


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Did you hear Starky? Was he talking about Alex?


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

or can i tempt some of you with a bowl of frosted shreddies?


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Shows how obsessed with food I am, when Starky said Alex was hungry, it took me ages to realise he meant for success!!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

SNIIIIIIIP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Lol - yep he's a keeper. He was going to get me flowers but though I'd appreciate a couple of boxes of Lucky Charms more


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

this will rag it round


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Yes, now go Joe and Snip!


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

I'm out of milk so cereal for me


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Shows how obsessed with food I am, when Starky said Alex was hungry, it took me ages to realise he meant for success!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Do I have time to make a few peices of toast?


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Shows how obsessed with food I am, when Starky said Alex was hungry, it took me ages to realise he meant for success!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Lol - yep he's a keeper. He was going to get me flowers but though I'd appreciate a couple of boxes of Lucky Charms more 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Bless him.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Shows how obsessed with food I am, when Starky said Alex was hungry, it took me ages to realise he meant for success!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Do I have time to make a few peices of toast? 

[/ QUOTE ]

My living room and kitchen are one, so I can watch AND make food!


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

william needed to be fast he is another who wont jump two showjump clears .....


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

Breakfast - ah, feel better now.  Felt very faint and weak before... not sure it qualifies as a breakfast at this time of night though - so might have to have another one when the sun comes up


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Joe had a refusal/run out


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Joe Myer, refusal


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

how long left i have a hot date tomoro night (before sj of course) do i stay up now?
oh dear 20 pens..


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Shame for Yoshi  and Gorgeous George


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Oh, am upset for Joe


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

oops joe too much ragging it maybe


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My living room and kitchen are one, so I can watch AND make food! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Now that's just showing off


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
i might break into the cocopops!
! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Swop you an apple for a bowl of them? 

[/ QUOTE ]

an APPLE? for the chocolatey milky goodness of cocopops? what a rubbish swap!

a bacon sarny however...


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Shows how obsessed with food I am, when Starky said Alex was hungry, it took me ages to realise he meant for success!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Do I have time to make a few peices of toast? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Damn you!, I don't even have bread for toast and the Jelly Babies are long gone...


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

am off to have toast and jam


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

... i just have my nails to bite! haha


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

I like this Antelope of the Bras horse!


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

if she doesnt get a move on she might as well have a run out


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Karin Donckers surname ALWAYS makes me smile - just sounds full of inuendo to me for some reason


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

about an hour and a half jules....come on dont' be a lightweight! I've got a job interview at 10am, on the phone luckily!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

I am just frying an egg, going to have a lovely egg roll and cup of tea!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

She is fast Lu!

Or Not!


----------



## Ahrena (11 August 2008)

What time does the next British rider go? Does anyone know?


----------



## LizzieJ (11 August 2008)

I'm going to have a bacon sarnie after Sharon's round


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

I just ate a whole bar of Milka 
	
	
		
		
	


	





WHy is she dangerous ?  the lady on the grey?


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
about an hour and a half jules....come on dont' be a lightweight! I've got a job interview at 10am, on the phone luckily! 

[/ QUOTE ]

i am no lightweight but when do i run for the lappo charger...? do i have time now?!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

dam! have hardly any jam left after using it to make wasp traps 
	
	
		
		
	


	





how long left of xc?


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Karin Donckers surname ALWAYS makes me smile - just sounds full of inuendo to me for some reason 

[/ QUOTE ]

like female tennis players...!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Jesus, I am so tired!
Am determind to stay awake though, have made it this far!
So am now sat up without my duvet to keep me cold and awake lol!


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Man at the start has stopped saying good luck!, must be getting sick of doing the count down every few minutes.


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Have stopped drinking tea but the last chocolate orange cookie is about to go


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

well said scotty


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Jesus, I am so tired!
Am determind to stay awake though, have made it this far!
So am now sat up without my duvet to keep me cold and awake lol! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

your duvet keeps you cold??!! LOL


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
What time does the next British rider go? Does anyone know? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sharon at 3:36 *feels like a stuck record*


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

hmm coco pops....


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Whoa Ingrid is off on a mission!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Ingrid's horse is stunning!


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

about an hour 

hi all, still here - hho was mucking up iplayer at first. How we all doing? *passes biccies*


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Jesus, I am so tired!
Am determind to stay awake though, have made it this far!
So am now sat up without my duvet to keep me cold and awake lol! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

your duvet keeps you cold??!! LOL 

[/ QUOTE ]

ignore me i read it too fast!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

This horse is a cracker


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Don't you think that horses are just the most amazing creatures, to jump around this for us and carry us on their backs whilst doing it.... that's my thought for the day!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

Aaahh the random rocks are sprinklers for the golf course....


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Wish they would show where Joe had his prob.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

ohhh weve not had a ducking yet 
	
	
		
		
	


	




im cold it WILL keep me awake
i have charger in lappo and in for the long haul


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Don't you think that horses are just the most amazing creatures, to jump around this for us and carry us on their backs whilst doing it.... that's my thought for the day! 

[/ QUOTE ]


a-g-r-e-e-d


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

come on you light weights i have just done a four hour flight and am sitting at the airport starving as cant bear to turn off to get food


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Aaahh the random rocks are sprinklers for the golf course.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha just heard that and chuckled to myself at chinese people playing golf


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

RIGHT - Mike and Scotty, if you are reading this use the word "kangaroo" or "pumpkin" then we will know


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

i thort joe meyer was young ..........


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Aaahh the random rocks are sprinklers for the golf course.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

ooo. . .was wondering what they were. . .was thinking it was a bit random


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

he has kiwi flag on the horses' bum!


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Aw fudge...  My legs gone to sleep and I can't wake it up now!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Well jumped Ingrid!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

remember tucker saying something about shots off screen?

i think they were alcoholic - how can you confuse toddy with joe???


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

is it me or was "abbraxx" called "butts abbraxx" at the europeans last year...?


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 August 2008)

im getting very sleepy now


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

not a happy kiwi


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
RIGHT - Mike and Scotty, if you are reading this use the word "kangaroo" or "pumpkin" then we will know 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


PMSL.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
RIGHT - Mike and Scotty, if you are reading this use the word "kangaroo" or "pumpkin" then we will know 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I think I would actually wet myself if they did!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am PMSL just at the thought!


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Who has the listing/times for each rider?


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

love ingrid she is fab but not so much i want a fast time


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Would be hilarious!


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

shame, as snip looked to finish very well 
	
	
		
		
	


	





i have had so much red bull to drnk that I have ulcers all over my cheek


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

ingrid had a beautiful xc position


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

If scotty and tucker are reading this then jules might be in luck!!


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

yeah he was jules


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

http://results.beijing2008.cn/WRM/ENG/INF/EQ/C51CE/EQX003301.shtml#EQX003301


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

I hope Karen has a good round - losing Teddy must still hurt


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

LOL at mentioning of AT again


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
If scotty and tucker are reading this then jules might be in luck!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Get in there Jules!


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

Karen is of. . .

Loved teddy O'connor RIP


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
If scotty and tucker are reading this then jules might be in luck!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

*swoooon* if ooonly


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I think Sharon must be up very soon now


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

love this horse


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh young horse looking a bit sticky


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

Ingrid isn't hanging around, lovely horse.

Wish they'd shown more of Joe's round, really unlucky about the refusal wherever it was.


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

11 mins.


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Ahh, I'm not even tired yet 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 all is well


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

am going to get some honey nut cornflakes, anyone want some?


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Ah my TV froze momentarily then, nearly had a heart attack!!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

1296 views and   1301  comments - 

how can there be more comments than views?!?


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

that arial shot of abbraxxas going long made me chuckle


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Sharon should be starting in 10 minutes


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

I've got loads of energy i have just had three hours sleep


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

She learnt from AN's mistake.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

That ariel shot really showed off the angle of the Pagodas well - harder than it looked side on.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

My egg yolk has just run all over my clean white t-shirt! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Knew I should of had frosties, I blame OH for using all the milk!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Sharon should be starting in 10 minutes 

[/ QUOTE ]


Can I just say a big thank you DrSf, you have been an angel with the STATS.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
1296 views and   1301  comments - 

how can there be more comments than views?!? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Because you can post more than once without leaving and entering the thread


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

morning all
 im a bit late on here but have been watching


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
1296 views and   1301  comments - 

how can there be more comments than views?!? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Could be that if you don't go out of the thread and then back in but just keep refreshing it it doesn't count as another view


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

I just refresh the page I am in, rather going in and out again.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

he looks better booted up, you can see where his legs are!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

I can hear OH groaning upstairs in bed


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

aussie on speed


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Everyone do the Marius dance!, up down,up down.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

nice to actually see a "cool down" at the end


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Wow well over 1000 comments, that's quite impressive!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My egg yolk has just run all over my clean white t-shirt! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Knew I should of had frosties, I blame OH for using all the milk! 
	
	
		
		
	


	











[/ QUOTE ]


My. heart. bleeds.


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

Do you think anyone will get under 8mins?


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My egg yolk has just run all over my clean white t-shirt! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Knew I should of had frosties, I blame OH for using all the milk! 
	
	
		
		
	


	











[/ QUOTE ]

Serve you right for being smug about having a lovely egg roll.... I was dead jealous although not now that you are wearing most of it


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

dont think neone wil make time

my nose is cold


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Nope and I hope they don't. If they do they are going simply too fast!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Do you think anyone will get under 8mins? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Nope, not without seriously risking their horse anyway!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Wow well over 1000 comments, that's quite impressive! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well we do have nearly 68 pages.


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
   Everyone do the Marius dance!, up down,up down. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i would if i could. have been sat in the same position and am stiff from riding hmmm


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
My egg yolk has just run all over my clean white t-shirt! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Knew I should of had frosties, I blame OH for using all the milk! 
	
	
		
		
	


	











[/ QUOTE ]


My. heart. bleeds. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, It's nice to have some genuine concern there, it eases the pain! Just noticed its all over the cushions too, Im going to be in trouble tomorrow!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Oooops, tired rider!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

FMN the time is absolutely unachievable.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

PMSL!!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Do you think anyone will get under 8mins? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No way, if someone tired they would be pulled up now I think.


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

italians putting in a solid performance overall ...

oh gosh, she just toppled over getting off!


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
That ariel shot really showed off the angle of the Pagodas well - harder than it looked side on. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know, made me sit up just looking at it.


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Thanks - I have the starting order open in another tab so it's easy.


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

Can't wait for Mary.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

i love ava that was a beautiful shot


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
My egg yolk has just run all over my clean white t-shirt! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Knew I should of had frosties, I blame OH for using all the milk! 
	
	
		
		
	


	











[/ QUOTE ]


My. heart. bleeds. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, It's nice to have some genuine concern there, it eases the pain! Just noticed its all over the cushions too, Im going to be in trouble tomorrow! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh dear. I am crying, honest. Just on the inside.


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

what happened? missed it


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

succumbed to cake and cappuchino need to be alert to watch shazza and jazza and mike needs to shut it until the french have been


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

I feel like toppling over after a days hunting LOL!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

this will be interesting as tankers town is not the fastest horse XC


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Serve you right for being smug about having a lovely egg roll.... I was dead jealous although not now that you are wearing most of it  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

I learnt my eating habits from my Dad, my Mum makes him change before he eats 
	
	
		
		
	


	








It was very good though, lovely and runny!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

GO IRELAND


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

This Irish girl out now, I have to say I have never heard of her!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Wow well over 1000 comments, that's quite impressive! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well we do have nearly 68 pages. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i've only got 34 pages!

i think I changed the 'posts per page' in the options a while ago.


----------



## Apalacia01 (11 August 2008)

I'm here !! But mine plays 5 seconds then buffers for 20. So very confuzzling. Think I just saw Karen though.... but no commentary....ah...totally died now. This is getting boring!!


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Thank goodness Sharon is up soon


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

patrica ryan didnt go to the team training...


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

ANOTHER mention of AT's fall. Loving it Mike, loving it!


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

and the germans generally showjump better than us


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Britain in third for team!!!! Hurrah!!!!!!! I'd be so pleased if we came away with the bronze!!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

I've only got 17 pages!


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Oh dear Karen


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Wow well over 1000 comments, that's quite impressive! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well we do have nearly 68 pages. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i've only got 34 pages!

i think I changed the 'posts per page' in the options a while ago. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I tired it but it never changes for me.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Oh Karen, bad luck - but that horse has done very well to go round.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

whoever predicted karen having a stop was spot on
that horse was NEVER goig to jump the 2nd element


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

Anyone else REALLY feel like going xcing now??


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

it reminded me of the scene from international velvet where she collapses at the finish

my thought of the day: the international velvet storyline would be totally spoilt by the new FEI fall ruling wouldn't it


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

...also how is karens hat still legal thought those chinstraps were banned donkeys ago


----------



## Apalacia01 (11 August 2008)

Patrician Ryan up now...


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Britain in third for team!!!! Hurrah!!!!!!! I'd be so pleased if we came away with the bronze!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

SSHHHH!!!!!! Don't curse them!!!


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

They're not still on about AT surely


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Serve you right for being smug about having a lovely egg roll.... I was dead jealous although not now that you are wearing most of it  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

I learnt my eating habits from my Dad, my Mum makes him change before he eats 
	
	
		
		
	


	








It was very good though, lovely and runny! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ah bless your Dad!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

It isn't a moulded chin, that is why it is legal.

Oh CHRIST she was lucky to stay on!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Anyone else REALLY feel like going xcing now?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I just want to ride my pony, not bothered about what I do! Not tired in the slightest, but I think they might complain if I turned up at 5am!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Wow well over 1000 comments, that's quite impressive! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well we do have nearly 68 pages. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i've only got 34 pages!

i think I changed the 'posts per page' in the options a while ago. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I tired it but it never changes for me. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Can you tell I am tired? I mean to say tried.


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

tha swedish rider hung on to the reins abit then


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

I've changed my opinion of Ringwould Jaguar now he's unplaited he's much prettier


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Good time for Sonya Johnson


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

FMN- Yep but I would like all the fences to be under 2ft6 and no trakehners, ditches or bounces


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Anyone else REALLY feel like going xcing now?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I DO. . .


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

I wonder what AT would've done without the new rule...


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

COME ON SHARON!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
it reminded me of the scene from international velvet where she collapses at the finish

my thought of the day: the international velvet storyline would be totally spoilt by the new FEI fall ruling wouldn't it  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I have been thinking about that film since the XC started!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Here's Sharon!


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

++++ve vibes winging for Sharon


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Sharon is off. 

Tanker's town was looking a bit nappy there.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Anyone else REALLY feel like going xcing now?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I just want to ride my pony, not bothered about what I do! Not tired in the slightest, but I think they might complain if I turned up at 5am! 

[/ QUOTE ]


yup yup yup yup
but its too dark sadly
i didnt even get to ride the xc at wilton, iping was my last outing xc!!

SHAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

COME ON SHARON!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

GO GO SHARON


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

WOOOO GOOO SHARON!!!


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

Go Sharon!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

GO SHARON!!! GO TANKERS TOWN!! Show us the stuff!!!!


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
   Everyone do the Marius dance!, up down,up down. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i would if i could. have been sat in the same position and am stiff from riding hmmm  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

If you were a real/quasi Olympian...


----------



## EventingMad (11 August 2008)

Come on Sharon and Jasper!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

GO SHARON!!!


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Anyone else REALLY feel like going xcing now?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I DO. . . 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]
ME TOO!!!!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Whoa she is chancing it already!


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

sharonnnnnnn


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Have you cleaned up the egg yoke?


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Ughh Im so nervous for her!!!
Looked abit sticky over the houses through the water!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Sticky in the water but well done!


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

go jazzy


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

that took a lot of riding - which makes me worried.


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

GO SHARON!!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Aww!! Starky riding the horse for her! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I was doing that earlier!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

My bum muscles keep subconciously clenching everytime the GB riders have a hiccup!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

my heart was in my mouth over those brushes!
What an honest horse!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Not wanting to make this easy to watch is she!


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

she is making me nervous!!!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

They really are trying to give us a heart attack


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

good horse!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

ghese 2 know eaech other inside out its ok 
	
	
		
		
	


	





note  AT comment again!! haha


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Oh GOD this is nerve wracking!


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Abit Sticky over those brushes


----------



## Bosworth (11 August 2008)

another AT comment


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

I am watching threw fingers at the moemnt.

OMG IN THAT WATER ARGH!


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

GAH!!! stop it!!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

lol at starky mentioning the free hospitality tent!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Good coverage off Sharon!!!
OMG THIS IS SO NERVE WRACKING!
How many hiccups has she had!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

OMG. Well pulled together!


Poor Starky.


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

ARGGGHHHH. . . .HEART ATTACK IS COMING ON


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA tucker!!!!! loooooooooooool

oo scotty cant sit still eh !


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

[****] Hell!!!!! My heart leapt out of my mouth then!!!!!!


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

well corrected girl


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

one gin too many before she went maybe


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

eeek i have butterflies for her!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

B-L-O-O-D-Y  H-E-L-L


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

For once I am glad they are showing a foreign rider now, can't take much more from Sharon!


----------



## EventingMad (11 August 2008)

Nearly gave me a heart attack too!
She is taking her chances!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

I really love that they keep mentioning AT but no one else 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Come on Sharon and TT, you can do it!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Have you cleaned up the egg yoke? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, unfortunately it's left a beautiful yellow stain on the cream cushions! Can't even turn it over as theres a curry stain on the other side! (God I'm such a messy trollop!) White wash tomorrow methinks!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
one gin too many before she went maybe 

[/ QUOTE ]

I wouldn't blame her if she had had the whole bottle TBH!


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 August 2008)

my nerves are shot


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Heres the brazilian pudding!


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My bum muscles keep subconciously clenching everytime the GB riders have a hiccup! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't re-lay that egg


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
For once I am glad they are showing a foreign rider now, can't take much more from Sharon! 

[/ QUOTE ]

tehe our tune has changed since WFP when we didnt c him at all! LOL


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Oh no, here is Mr Lardy Boy.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

lardy dardy...i remember THAT dressage 
bounce
bounce
bounce


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

I don't know if I want them to show Sharon or not


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

I do like Keymaster


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

magnus, lovely guy, lovely rider .


----------



## Apalacia01 (11 August 2008)

WIsh mine would stop pausing!! is Sharon on the chestnut?!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
For once I am glad they are showing a foreign rider now, can't take much more from Sharon! 

[/ QUOTE ]

tehe our tune has changed since WFP when we didnt c him at all! LOL 

[/ QUOTE ]

He didn;t scare the life out of me until the last.
Plus I like to swoon


----------



## Bosworth (11 August 2008)

that poor horse - think it deserves a medal for weightlifting


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

CHubby Brazilian just gone


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Its easier on my heart if they don't!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Hope Sharon Doesn't fcuk up the double of brushes at the end!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
My bum muscles keep subconciously clenching everytime the GB riders have a hiccup! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't re-lay that egg  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

looooooooool mental image! *pop!*


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

keymaster looked lame then....


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
My bum muscles keep subconciously clenching everytime the GB riders have a hiccup! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't re-lay that egg  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

The wayTankers Town is behaving I might just! Egg rolls all round!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Sod France! Where is Sharon????


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

just looked like keymaster may have pulled up slightly unlevel.. altho i might just have overactive imagination


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

She is still clear on the scoreboard!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

OHHHH interested in michael ryans round - wonder if horse will have crazy bridle moments again?? wana know what bit/noseband its gna b in


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

Keymaster did look a lil wonky then :S


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

That water has ridden well throughout the competition.


Has Sharon finished?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Go Sharon Go!! Looking on song!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Oh come onnnnnnn


----------



## Bosworth (11 August 2008)

come on sharon


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

jasper is tired


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

She is well over the time.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

he looks tired


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

bollox.


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

FCUK IT.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

I cant watch!
 Dammit!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Or not on song 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 FCUK!!!! FCUK!! FCUK!!!!


----------



## Bosworth (11 August 2008)

oh no


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Gutted


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

saw that coming.. horse switched off.


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

i rest my case poor sharon


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Nooo so unlucky


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

He is knackered bless him.


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

I think Mike just half confirmed that we CAN use WFP's XC score.


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

fck.


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Poor TT is tired isn't he


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

SO SO gutted


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i rest my case poor sharon 

[/ QUOTE ]

Explain


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

hey, at least WFP's score is counted now.


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

He looked really tired. . .so unlucky


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Least we are still in 3rd, not that far from 2nd.


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Come on then Mary - need a good round from her even more now


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

no -one is allowed to say things like 'looking good' or 'on song' about the brit riders until they are home from now on!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 stop cursing them!


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOO had a feeling that was going to happen.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Its the one with the shaved mane!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

haha this is the VW passat that should be a ferrari


----------



## Bosworth (11 August 2008)

we don't just use the XC score - we have to use the entire score - so we have to take WFP's dressage as well as his XC.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Mary will bring home the goods. She has to now


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I think Mike just half confirmed that we CAN use WFP's XC score. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup - happily they have now read the rule book


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

mike tucker is getting bright he has finally noticed the french might catch us


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

when does mary go?


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

Have we got two more to go. . .Mary and . . . ?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I was so relieved when I heard Mike say Will's score would count!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

This is the one with the weird trot that was very high and unnatural.


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

I think he looks rather nice hogged.


----------



## The Original Kao (11 August 2008)

how long till mary king is up? 
having a job staying awake


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

What time does Mary King go now?


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

Come on Mary!!!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

umm wasnt there a similar penultimate fence at bbadminton this year...mary fell off...not to jinx 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 come on mary


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2008)

Couldn't you just see it coming a mile away???


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Mary will bring home the goods. She has to now 

[/ QUOTE ]

STOP IT STOP IT STOP IT!!!!


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

10 horses time...


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

I think a lot of the older horses, Andrew's and now Eric's, are really feeling the competition.


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Nope - just Mary to go at 4:21


----------



## only_me (11 August 2008)

thats 30 mins - im off to bed, it will be on iplayer im sure 
	
	
		
		
	


	





night all!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Fat ass is home safe and sound - that horse is a saint!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

My god. He is HUGE.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Jeez the thighs on that bloke (and not in a good way!)


----------



## Ahrena (11 August 2008)

Sorry to ask again...

But does anyone have a time for Mary King? xD (my telly is in another room)


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Poor horse having to carry that great big fatty!!!


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

my god how big is he?


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

4.21!!!


----------



## Ahrena (11 August 2008)

Oh nvm saw it just up there, 4.21


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My god. He is HUGE. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Did you see his belly wobbling then?


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

lardy pants must have massive man boobies haha


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

just noticed the addition to your sig MHB


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Mary King at 4.21


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

thats it for france now sadly sorry blackeventer x


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Brazilian does big whoop


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
My god. He is HUGE. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Did you see his belly wobbling then?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

makes me feel a little better for eating lots of food! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





honest horse so tired


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
My god. He is HUGE. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Did you see his belly wobbling then?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Normally body protectors stick out more than tum tums!!


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

4.21 is mary 

think i'll be watching from behind my duvet


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Bad luck for the French but good for us!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

WOOO, that was one hell of a kick start there!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

love this horse


----------



## Apalacia01 (11 August 2008)

Why did the large brazillian stop before the end!?


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Wooooooooooooooo the Swiss horse caprioled out of the start box!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

haha glamour had a literal flying start a woo hoo! loving it
nice head on that horse


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

HAHA did you see that leap that the horse did then 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Bean does that when I make her go past something scary


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

the swiss horse just did a flying leap - al four feet off the floor - our of the start box!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Why did the large brazillian stop before the end!? 

[/ QUOTE ]

he didn't, the big gate thing is after the finish.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Why did the large brazillian stop before the end!? 

[/ QUOTE ]

That sounds like the start of a joke, is there a punchline???


----------



## Apalacia01 (11 August 2008)

The coverage I get is really irritating....see about two fences of each horse and then get commercials. Grr...


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

not seenthat corner much seems to jump well tbh the front view IMO was nicer than the side view...
im tired now


----------



## Puppy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
one gin too many before she went maybe 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

i am really surprised that that this Passat horse seems to actually go XC, remember we were all saying it didn't look like the type to...


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Why did the large brazillian stop before the end!? 

[/ QUOTE ]

That sounds like the start of a joke, is there a punchline??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
LOL it does aswell haha


----------



## EventingMad (11 August 2008)

I'm still drugged up on coffee!
Feel quite awake still think i would be asleep if it wasn't for the coffee!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Had to make a cup of tea - needed perking up after Sharon's round, anything major happen?


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
HAHA did you see that leap that the horse did then 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Bean does that when I make her go past something scary 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

my little section a used to do that in gymkhana games, made up quite a few feet and he was only 11.2hh!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Why did the large brazillian stop before the end!? 

[/ QUOTE ]

That sounds like the start of a joke, is there a punchline??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I was just thinking that! 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Why did the Brazilian cross the road?

There was a sale at the food court on the other side!


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

i really want to go XC now!


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

jules, you have to stay up now! not long until mary goes


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i am really surprised that that this Passat horse seems to actually go XC, remember we were all saying it didn't look like the type to... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agree.  He is going very well and she seems to be riding with her head - good girl!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Huggy you just made me LOL!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
jules, you have to stay up now! not long until mary goes 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

donught (just for the bazillian) panic! i will be here till the end

course not caused as many troubles as i initially thought...at least so far


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

anyone got any chocolate?

"we're used to riding in the rain" NO, really?


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I was just thinking that! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Why did the Brazilian cross the road?
There was a sale at the food court on the other side! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I was going to just answer with "To get to the other side" but I thought I might confuse some people!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

Gamour is taking it in his/her stride


----------



## jnb (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
The coverage I get is really irritating....see about two fences of each horse and then get commercials. Grr... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Can you get on this?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/live_action/default.stm?lmpid=b00cq7hb&amp;sid=7534972


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

PMSL MHB!!!!!! 

Feel bad as I was pretty large 18 months ago - but would never have ridden at that size


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i really want to go XC now! 

[/ QUOTE ]
I'd rather go to bed!
Can't believe I haven't fallen asleep yet, nearly there now and I can sleeeeep


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Gamour's looking keen at the it started


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

Where's PF with her commentary??


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

This Belarus girl has my full respect - what a great girl she is, she obviously loves her horse and knows their limits


----------



## Apalacia01 (11 August 2008)

Oi! You are all too tired and taking the p*ss !! Making jokes about the lardy bum! Seriously though...didn't stop before the end for a reason? Or was he just tired ?


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (11 August 2008)

wobbly belly eeeeee gross...these are meant to be elite athletes! I'm still here! debating a little snacktime...but maybe not or my belly may end up as big as mr brazil haha


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

How fab did that horse look finishing? Ears pricked and happy. Well done.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

caroline poweell - this will be class
watch her lower leg its amazing


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh Lenamore - I LOVE LOVE LOVE this horse.


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Where's PF with her commentary?? 

[/ QUOTE ]
She is probably in the middle of writing an angry email to them!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Its the boingy grey pony! Love Lenamore!


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

wonder if carloine will have one of her moments


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
i really want to go XC now! 

[/ QUOTE ]
I'd rather go to bed!
Can't believe I haven't fallen asleep yet, nearly there now and I can sleeeeep 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
im quite hyper after drinking a glass of fizzy vimto (make me hyper anyway) in one go and having about 5 cups of coffee


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

yes and passat actually finished confidently and clear, and her riding looked much more competent than I was expecting.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Only the last 9 or 10 to go now!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
mr brazil 

[/ QUOTE ]

almost like a very very wrong beauty paegant..


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Oi! You are all too tired and taking the p*ss !! Making jokes about the lardy bum! Seriously though...didn't stop before the end for a reason? Or was he just tired ? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

i did just say, he didn't stop, those gate things are after the end.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Aw I like Tim Lips


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Ahhhhhhhh Lenamore - I LOVE LOVE LOVE this horse. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
wonder if carloine will have one of her moments 

[/ QUOTE ]

Can you stop with the comments and just tell us what you mean!!!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
wonder if carloine will have one of her moments 

[/ QUOTE ]

...what moments? do spill


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

Nooo I want Vimto now!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and it's a sunday, no shops open!


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

getting sleepy now


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
yes and passat actually finished confidently and clear, and her riding looked much more competent than I was expecting. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nice to see one of the 'emerging' nations riding so sensibly, looking after the horse and giving it confidence - there are a lot that could learn a lesson from her.  Let's hope we see more of her in the future!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Alas, Poor Joris - sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

I am VERY impressed with the ground - if we had had that much rain the grass would have turned to plough!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

my horse runs on diesel....


----------



## Apalacia01 (11 August 2008)

But Passat is now in what 47th!? Yikes...

Mine just died again...I don't have sound commentary but have two differnt typed commentaries...both of which are out of time with the live (ish) stream. Very confused!!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

im sorry but im still in awe of carolines lower leg. how does she do it, it just doesnt ever move over a fence


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I am VERY impressed with the ground - if we had had that much rain the grass would have turned to plough! 

[/ QUOTE ]

it's got fantastic drainage apparently, with it being a golf course


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

i LOVE all of these greys that are going round. . .never really seen so many greys competing and they are stunning


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
my horse runs on diesel.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Mines been converted to run on used cooking oil, much more economical...


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

What a pop this horse has.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Lenamore really is such a genuine little horse


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Yes but I am sure when they designed the drainage they didn't think 60+ horses would be galloping over it!


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

I'm liking Lenamore


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

what are carlines "moments"?"! im on tenterhooks i love a bita gossip


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

If scotty calls that a 'little pony' I'd hate to see what he'd make of my shettie!!!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Not long now until mary, getting excited now!


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

Where's Andreas?


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

He's there.


----------



## Apalacia01 (11 August 2008)

Kingpin is gorgeous!!!! But just froze again. Bum.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

i don't want mary to come soon as that'll mean it's over soon.

is the sj on same time tomorrow?


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
what are carlines "moments"?"! im on tenterhooks i love a bita gossip 

[/ QUOTE ]

sometimes in big contests this combination have had the odd little blip ie burghley last year


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

belgium are sneaking up...interesting


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

hence why she has played safe


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Well done Caroline!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Lenamore is still running well, good round.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

what do we rekon mary will do at the penultimate angled line? long or short?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

So close to Mary's round now !


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Oh great, just before we have Mary the rain starts to absolutely piss it down.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

I am glad Mary is the anchor woman, she has the experience not to let the fact she needs to be swift and clear bother her.


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

I see that SJ Training is scheduled for later on today.  I don't know if it's televised on BBC yet?


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

God is it nearly over?!  It's gone so quickly!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

i.am.freezing.hurry up i wana curl up in my big warm duvet


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

im getting butterflies again!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I am glad Mary is the anchor woman, she has the experience not to let the fact she needs to be swift and clear bother her. 

[/ QUOTE ]

And the over eagerness at Badminton this year can have only reinforced that experiance!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

I think she will go short if Cav has some running left in him and goes well towards the first fence.


----------



## Apalacia01 (11 August 2008)

FFS!!! Keeps crashing. So what are the standings at the moment? German guy in lead now right?


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I see that SJ Training is scheduled for later on today.  I don't know if it's televised on BBC yet? 

[/ QUOTE ]

...training?


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Sugar, forgot about that!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

The ground is getting awful.


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

bloody rain!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Such a shame the weather was holding up rather well.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Sugar, forgot about that! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not something I can see her doing twice! She was kicking herself for it at the time!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

lucky man!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Ooooh, that was hairy!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Such an honest horse.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

LUCKY man!


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

SJ 'Training' is how it is described on the website!!! Running order is up there.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

When is the SJ coverage?

Is it 6pm-7.30pm tomorrow I seems to remember?


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

LOL at Mike Tucker. "WHO'S THIS???"......"Oh, it's just Mike Winter..."


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

In an interview with mary yesterday she didnt seem to worried about running later and meaning it being hotter but nothing was metioned about rain


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

sj is on tues afternoon - so normal time woo


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

http://results.beijing2008.cn/WRM/ENG/Schedule/EQ.shtml


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

19h15 from what I can make out


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

germany loking good


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

"Three wheels on my wagon" Lol!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

His horse is not looking great. Looked sore coming to a halt then.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
sj is on tues afternoon - so normal time woo 

[/ QUOTE ]

thank.gawwd


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

bugger I've got an all day assessment centre tuesday, 11am til 8pm! gurr!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
When is the SJ coverage?

Is it 6pm-7.30pm tomorrow I seems to remember? 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's what it says on the tv schedule


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Who is Lenamore by?

   I wonder if its fog or smog in the air...

   Showjumping is 12:00 to 17:30  Thank God its on a much more civilised hour!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Wonder how many won't trot up sound tomorrow?


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
"Three wheels on my wagon" Lol!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You would pay to listen to some of his little anecdotes.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

isnt king next?

lol at AT reference by tucker again


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

I'd rather the SJ was on in the early hours tbh!


----------



## Apalacia01 (11 August 2008)

Germans looking good!!


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

getting nervous now


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Another AT mention


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

12.00 - 5.30?? Ah - what channel?


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Think him and Starky have got a bet on to see how many times Tucker can mention AT's fall!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Wonder how many won't trot up sound tomorrow? 

[/ QUOTE ]

There were a few that I spotted pulling up a little iffy. If all the horses, that completed the XC, go tomorrow in the SJ it will be down to some really hard work and luck behind the scenes.


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Any noticed how there are no dogs running amock on the xc course


----------



## EventingMad (11 August 2008)

Good point! 
Keep forgetting about the trot up!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Another AT mention 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

If I had a pound for every mention the drinks would be on me!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Think him and Starky have got a bet on to see how many times Tucker can mention AT's fall! 

[/ QUOTE ]

hahaha if only they were reading this thread they wud b able to tell us!!

have to say my opinion on phillip dutton has changed like his xc riding


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
   Any noticed how there are no dogs running amock on the xc course 

[/ QUOTE ]
yes havent seen a single dog


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Wonder how many won't trot up sound tomorrow? 

[/ QUOTE ]

There were a few that I spotted pulling up a little iffy. If all the horses, that completed the XC, go tomorrow in the SJ it will be down to some really hard work and luck behind the scenes. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats what I was thinking, a couple that have made real efforts to get over fences, or hit them quite hard.


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Wonder how many won't trot up sound tomorrow? 

[/ QUOTE ]

a good few will be sore looking at the finishers i have seen


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Can I get this right...the SJ is on TUESDAY our time zone, and not MONDAY?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Mary HAS to deliver the goods and I think she will, she knows her stuff


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

GO Niall Griffin!!!!!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

1 more till Mary, eeeek!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

oh thit is nial griffin polly jacksons bf


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
   Any noticed how there are no dogs running amock on the xc course 

[/ QUOTE ]
yes havent seen a single dog 

[/ QUOTE ]

There are plenty, they are being served as lunch


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
   Any noticed how there are no dogs running amock on the xc course 

[/ QUOTE ]
yes havent seen a single dog 

[/ QUOTE ]

If I mentioned eating dogs, would that be racist?? If so I didn't say a word...


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
   Any noticed how there are no dogs running amock on the xc course 

[/ QUOTE ]
yes havent seen a single dog 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think they are allowed in?

Don't chinese eat dogs.....Could you imagine what the fine would be if your dog went on the course???????

Pug Chops for dinner!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Can't help themselves with the AT references 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Don't blame them.


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

yeah tuesady night for them


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

well done phillip brilliant riding thru the double


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Yay! Go on Niall.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Great minds think alike!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

I'm also a bit confused as it says here :

http://www.equestrianteamgbr.co.uk/cms/files/int_Competitions/TvSchedule.pdf

that coverage is 6-7.30pm


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

heard they ate puppies!!!!!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

This is the horse that's only 8


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
   Any noticed how there are no dogs running amock on the xc course 

[/ QUOTE ]
yes havent seen a single dog 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think they are allowed in?

Don't chinese eat dogs.....Could you imagine what the fine would be if your dog went on the course???????

Pug Chops for dinner! 

[/ QUOTE ]

LMAO!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
   Any noticed how there are no dogs running amock on the xc course 

[/ QUOTE ]
yes havent seen a single dog 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think they are allowed in?

Don't chinese eat dogs.....Could you imagine what the fine would be if your dog went on the course???????

Pug Chops for dinner! 

[/ QUOTE ]

or hot dogs! tehehehe


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
oh thit is nial griffin polly jacksons bf 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Really? Polly is based really near me, so wonder where nial is?? Do you know?


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

no-one's completely dropped their reins either!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Duttons horse looked knackered then!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Phillips horse is looking EXTREMELY tired


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

Has anyone got the tv schedule as i'm confused now..


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
   Any noticed how there are no dogs running amock on the xc course 

[/ QUOTE ]
yes havent seen a single dog 

[/ QUOTE ]

There are plenty, they are being served as lunch 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I was so tempted to post that. . .no dogs around all been eaten


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm also a bit confused as it says here :

that coverage is 6-7.30pm 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think that's local time


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

SNAP HEN!


----------



## madgirl (11 August 2008)

did you seee the speed they had that tack of connaught? impressive untacking lol


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

oh god i need a wee!!!! dya think ill make it back before mary comes on?


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

cant say i do apologies


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
   Any noticed how there are no dogs running amock on the xc course 

[/ QUOTE ]
yes havent seen a single dog 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think they are allowed in?

Don't chinese eat dogs.....Could you imagine what the fine would be if your dog went on the course???????

Pug Chops for dinner! 

[/ QUOTE ]

thats why chow chow s are called the edidble dog....hence eating your chow, chowing down and chow mein. i kid you not my mter used to breed them not to eat i hasten to add


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Mary starting any minute now... I'm not sure my nerves can stand it


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

It is absolutely pissing it down.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

BLOODY HELL that was fast.


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

right, mary's next - noone say anything until she's finished


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Its in British time - it matches all the coverage so far

Yet only 1 hr 30 mins for showjumping just doesn't seem right??


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

thank goodness all luck pulled that out of the bag he owed shane then after that dressage


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Check out that time


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Mary!!! GO GO GO GO!!!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

SQUEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

I cannot watch this round!


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Wooo Go Mary!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Goooo Mary


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Go Mary!! Go Cavalier!!!!!! Bring home the goods!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

I feel sick!

But aren't her boots shiny!!


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

mike tucker needs to realise we are not in a good medal postiion if mary doesnt go well even if she does to be frank


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

WOOOOO GO MARY!!!


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

argh *crosses legs* * and fingers* for mary


----------



## Befney3 (11 August 2008)

Go Mary Go!! Good Luck. Go girl!!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

I can't watch!!!!!
Yes I can..
Noo I cant!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

CRIIIIIKEY shes going fast!!!

remember zara won blenheim in these conditions it can be done! (evn thouh mary is 1000s times better)


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

I have everything crossed


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

*closes eyes*


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

OH GODDDDDD come on mary!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Oh bless her - its pouring down!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

I .CAN'T. WATCH.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Stickyy through the water, crikey!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Just come home safely...Just come home safely...Just come home safely...Just come home safely...Just come home safely...Just come home safely...Just come home safely...


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Omg! my heart is in my mouthhh!


----------



## Befney3 (11 August 2008)

Doesn't she look strange out of her usual green &amp; white.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Just come home safely...Just come home safely...Just come home safely...Just come home safely...Just come home safely...Just come home safely...Just come home safely... 

[/ QUOTE ]

agreed


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

i can't watch either... my legs have gone wobbly


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Just come home safely...Just come home safely...Just come home safely...Just come home safely...Just come home safely...Just come home safely...Just come home safely... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wot she sed!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Take half the fence with her but she is still clear.


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

not hanging about is she


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Go Mary!!!!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

cavvie has a resemblance to star appeal neone else agree?


----------



## EventingMad (11 August 2008)

Just to let you know we've just got a gold and bronze in the womens swimming sorry brother just told me! Sorry for the non eventing post!


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

I just saw DrWeevils chavvy umbrella in the background!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

sj is 6pm til 7.30pm tuesday british time. GUrr! someone offer me a job so i don't have to go to silly assessment centre to sell sky tv!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Well done, come on girl!!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

i rekon she will go str8 at the penultimate..


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

No refusals, No refusals, No refusals!!! Pleeeeeaaasseee - god of eventing be kind!!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

Squeal !!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

God damn it, we want Mary!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

do u rekon there is a god of eventing?

oh wait... its toddy!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Just to let you know we've just got a gold and bronze in the womens swimming sorry brother just told me! Sorry for the non eventing post! 

[/ QUOTE ]

That is BRILLIANT


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

God i cant watch!!!!!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
No refusals, No refusals, No refusals!!! Pleeeeeaaasseee - god of eventing be kind!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

More like no falls, no falls, no falls.


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
do u rekon there is a god of eventing?



[/ QUOTE ]


Depends who you ask.


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

SHUT UP MIKE


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Just to let you know we've just got a gold and bronze in the womens swimming sorry brother just told me! Sorry for the non eventing post! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Was it that young girl? The one thats 14 i think?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Fab news about the swimming!!!


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

mike tuckers gonna jinx it again!!!! they always do


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

SHUTUP MIKE TUCKER U SILLY WOMBAT!!

though tbf now NT was out of gold pos mary can move up from being bridesmaid to him at pratoni and pau!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

I am going to have to mute the tv I can't listen to them jinxing it.


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

OMG. Heart attack.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Just to let you know we've just got a gold and bronze in the womens swimming sorry brother just told me! Sorry for the non eventing post! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Was it that young girl? The one thats 14 i think? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No that is a young boy who is diving for us.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

jesus lucky through the dragons!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Heart in mouth!


----------



## 1928sky (11 August 2008)

Its even worse watching without pictures. Australia have rubbish tv coverage so I have been relying on H+H for minute by minute reporting! Thanks guys!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Bad luck to the French


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

bloody hell what a jump!!
[****] i thought that was mary then !!!!!!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

poor poor poor french im so sorry frogs


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Oh no, what an appauling day for the French!


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Oh no, poor French guy


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

omg I heard the commentators say "woaahhhh" I thought it was Mary! Thank fook!


----------



## Bosworth (11 August 2008)

oh no the poor french -


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

OOO poor man.. . .


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

My word I saw that out the corner of my eye and felt so sick thinking it was Mary!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

it's not france's year is it?


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh that looked nasty!!!

Keep going mary!!


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

lord that hit the ground hard


----------



## EventingMad (11 August 2008)

It's brill news hopefully that will transfer to the GB eventers tomorrow and now!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Just get home safely!


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Hard luck France.  Not their day.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Poor poor France 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Stay Safe Mary!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
it's not france's year is it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

No that is a young boy who is diving for us. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought there was a young girl as well?

French aren't having much luck are they?


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Well done Dag


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Oh gawd, forgot about the eight year old. WELL DONE.


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

christ, dag albert has done well to nurse the 8 yr old home


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

so lucky not more horses slipped like that


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

No that is a young boy who is diving for us. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought there was a young girl as well?

French aren't having much luck are they? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Possibly is!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

PLease get home safely!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

Still clear, nearly home, please dont feck up the penultimate!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

there is a young girl swimmer, she was in the relay yesterday spouting something about her mum and dad at home!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Cavvy PAY ATTENTION!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

OH, OH, OH!!!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Wahooooo


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Thanks the lord at that fence!


----------



## Bosworth (11 August 2008)

good on you mary


----------



## BroadfordQueen (11 August 2008)

SHES DONE IT! YESSSSS!!!!


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!! i nearly fainted then


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

she was in the air for ages then! 
well done mary bloody good end


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH!


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

phewww. . . !!!!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

Home safe and sound - that is the main thing


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Well Done Maryy!!!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

yahooooooooo


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Oh my god i can't watch! YES MARY COME ON!!!!!!!

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SHES THROUGH- EXCELLENT WOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Jiffy (11 August 2008)

Wooo... FAB Mary!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

YES!!!!!!! WELL DONE MARY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Thank god, I was getting cramp in my fingers from typing with them crossed!


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Well done Mary!, she is on fire!


----------



## teapot (11 August 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Befney3 (11 August 2008)

Well done Mary.!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

What an amazing result for her!


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

at least we have one with a chance of a medal


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Ahhhh, bless


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

look at that- Her happiness!


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

yey 
	
	
		
		
	


	




lovely evening guys (yet again) so thanku al and i will update myself tmoro 9or today) as to what day it is and when the sj is! 
bloody well done team


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
christ, dag albert has done well to nurse the 8 yr old home 

[/ QUOTE ]

i think that horse did quite well, dag didn't need to do any nursing. As I said yesterday I think Dag is a good enough horseman to know whether his 8 year old is ready for the olympics or not.


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

Nigth, I've got to get up a 7am!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

She is so happy!


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

We are in chance of a team medal, we are in 3rd and only 15 behind.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Ah bless her look at that face 
	
	
		
		
	


	













And on that note....to bed!!! Night all!


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

YAY!!! Well done Mary!!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

I just welled up watching that finish in slow moment! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




She deserves a fantastic ride!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

We're in Bronze! Eeeek.


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Good night F_M_N


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

God I'm so relieved


----------



## Rachntabby (11 August 2008)

night all will sleep now


----------



## RachelFerd (11 August 2008)

that was a great round... fingers crossed that cav can keep up his generally good SJ record


----------



## Flame_ (11 August 2008)

MK always makes me cry. You just couldn't want a great round more for her. She deserves all the medals.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Lets hope they tell us when exactly the SJ is!


----------



## sunflower (11 August 2008)

Just everyone pray all ours get through the vet inspection OK!!


----------



## helenandshadow (11 August 2008)

Night everyone!


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

thinking about the showjumping remeber in athens that leslie was eleventh i think before doing two clears so dont write off headly britannia yet.....


----------



## EventingMad (11 August 2008)

This lady is brilliant!
Of course Cavvy is too!
Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

*fingers crossed for the vet inspection*


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Just everyone pray all ours get through the vet inspection OK!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Going to say my prayers before going to bed, dont worry!


----------



## PickledOnions (11 August 2008)

Well done for surviving the end everyone 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 lovely night again


----------



## Apalacia01 (11 August 2008)

YAYYYY!!!! Bed time!!!! (AND MARY!!!) See you all tomorrow!x


----------



## icestationzebra (11 August 2008)

What a thrilling finish!  Not sure I can sleep now but I'll give it my best shot!

Night everyone 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 or should I say morning....


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

GAH!! No mention of SJ coverage


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
thinking about the showjumping remeber in athens that leslie was eleventh i think before doing two clears so dont write off headly britannia yet..... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Or the Brits


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

Night everyone. . .


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Right, I am off. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

ooohh semi naked men on bbc1!!


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Oh half naked men! Maybe I won't go to bed! :smirk!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
GAH!! No mention of SJ coverage 

[/ QUOTE ]

i feel like i'm repeating myself.

SJ is on tuesday 6pm till 7.30pm british time


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 :smirk! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Snigger.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

Oh they've gone 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Right, and so to bed! Night all!


----------



## Befney3 (11 August 2008)

Night everyone. Fingers crossed for the vet inspection &amp; the showjumping &amp;, once again, WELL DONE MARY KING!!


----------



## kerilli (11 August 2008)

wow, how brilliant was that! was too busy watching to post, i didn't want to miss a second. anyone too buzzy to go to bed for a bit?


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 :smirk! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Snigger. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

:GRIB: Need I say more


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 :smirk! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Snigger. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

small things....


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Apologies - 1 hr 30 mins just doesn't seem long enough? But maybe that is just me!


----------



## EventingMad (11 August 2008)

Same here I_S_Z  will probaly watch the rest of the Olympics now!


----------



## Rachel_M (11 August 2008)

Night guys!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Night MHB


----------



## jesterfaerie (11 August 2008)

Night all.


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

the sj rounds are only about 2 mins each so that's why it's 1h30mins..

medal giving on bbc1 now.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

That american swimmer, Martin Phelps or whatever it is, is 6ft3, but has the same length body as an 6ft8 man! How tiny must his legs be?? Apparently the best build for a swimmer!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Aww! Lovely to see our Brit girls getting medals!


----------



## Eira (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
That american swimmer, Martin Phelps or whatever it is, is 6ft3, but has the same length body as an 6ft8 man! How tiny must his legs be?? Apparently the best build for a swimmer! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Interesting fact there


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

I thought it was 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Right, on that note I need to go to bed, I have obviously lost the ability to distinguish interesting from boring!


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

I have very long legs and a short body and am 5ft3ins, so from now on that is my excuse for not being able to swim!!


----------



## Tharg (11 August 2008)

Night all


----------



## carys220 (11 August 2008)

Oooww, have just been flicking through some posts in picture gallery and then looked up to see xc on bbc1, got quite confused for a second there....I need my sleep!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (11 August 2008)

Went to bed at 4:45 - up an hour later, now sat at work absolutely shattered.... Bloody Olympics!

Sadly missed the depositing of AT at the beginning....

Well done the Brits!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Oh no - you missed the unceremonious dumping of AT on the deck?? Sure there might be a vid somewhere on the net! Mike and Starky certainly kept reiterating it plenty on the commentary much to everyone's delight!


----------



## Equus Leather (11 August 2008)

Can someone tell me what position the team fiinshed? I can find the idividual list, but not team.....


----------



## lucretia (11 August 2008)

currently third


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (11 August 2008)

Currently third with a pretty good buffer between us and 4th place. Fingers crossed for the SJ!!


----------



## Lottie007 (11 August 2008)

Also sat at work but it was well worth staying up for!


----------



## nic85 (11 August 2008)

Show AT falling off!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Go to highlights by sports...equestrian and XC Vid and shes first on there...falling off!!
http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/olympics/


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (11 August 2008)

Thanks! Will have to wait til I get home to see that. It will be worth waiting for *snigger*.


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (11 August 2008)

ah thanks for that i missed her round didn't get up till 1.55am! All i can say is there is a god!


----------



## CastleMouse (11 August 2008)

I stayed up all morning for it and I'm still wrecked!


----------



## Amymay (11 August 2008)

Hugely emotional watching Mary come across the finish line.

Sorry, but I think that the time allowance was just madness.  Thank goodness everything seems to have come home in one piece.


----------

